# How to let the athiest know our God is real



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

okay athiest, to argue against the word of the Lord .Your eyes have to see the light of the truth, as it is written in the Holy Bible authorized king james version .That grapevine is Jesus Christ .Athiest use false doctrines written by men to debate with thorns and thistles written by man .As we near Revelation chapter 6 nearing the end of this world age . God's people (US UK) brother nations know your true history. This is the reason we are out numbered by athiest masses .With there political correctness immoral evil behavior. They are getting ready to worship Satan =anti-pope francis .but have the spirit of slumber over them .A third of God's children WILL bow .They don't know that, because they don't give a fuck that's why .an haven't even seen what is written. What nation is most blessed closest to the dew of heaven and taste the fat of the lamb USA baby! We got too much grain what must we do with it? Who saved us with an atomic bomb from Japan Christ delivered his own .He will take care of his own .Who landed on the moon first Christ blessed our nation with a USA flag on that moon first .We share our blessings with our precious brother nation (UK). The gospel is the good news I bring you brethren .Who did that ?Christ did that .Can you see we are the only two nations US UK that worship Jesus Christ , besides Israel.There are still some righteous men and women ready to lay down there life for Christ in US UK .Every other nations worships anything other than God are all heathen .It's bloodlines had set up false images before them .God multiplied our nation as numerous as the sand of the seas as promised .So we had the troops to rescue our precious people Israel .Every heathen Nation is receiving power from Satan since 2012 when the 5th trump was blown .north Korea false worship gaining power the mohammadans . The sorcerers in the original manuscripts are drug dealers the cartels .Our enemies are swarming .As it is Written it shall happen the athiest will take God's name from the vocabulary an weaken this great nation .We don't get as many blessings as we use too gay mirrage , abortion on an on an on. You think God is going to bless that , certainly not. I will bring you the word i carry the priest line .God will deliver us from bondage again just as he did using moses . Moses is coming back


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 7, 2017)

I got to go poop.


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

how you like that right hook blow to the mouth athiest


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 7, 2017)

Oh brother........brainwashed?


----------



## tstick (Aug 7, 2017)

The "Lord" said, "Judge not....lest ye BE judged."

How's that for an uppercut to your slack jaw????


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

tstick said:


> The "Lord" said, "Judge not....lest ye BE judged."
> 
> How's that for an uppercut to your slack jaw????


document it where is it written therefore I cast it out God is going to judge all. An will make all his enemies his footstool


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

tstick said:


> The "Lord" said, "Judge not....lest ye BE judged."
> 
> How's that for an uppercut to your slack jaw????


I can't punch you with your head up your ass .


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 7, 2017)

I gotta take a huge shit too...


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I gotta take a huge shit too...


you will shit an piss your pants I know


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you will shit an piss your pants I know


Nah. Just in your mouth...


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Nah. Just in your mouth...


lame


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> lame


Yes, you and your post is...


----------



## Johnnycannaseed1 (Aug 7, 2017)

I heard Scientism is a Religion full of belief in Theories... 

Now do not get me wrong good old Nikola Tesla Science is excellent, but crappy Einstien "Theory" scientism is not so good, shame folk are blinkered and have trouble seeing the wood for the trees, and do not actually realize that they themselves are following a religion that requires belief, because with all it's theories Scientism definitely ain't dealing in facts lol!


----------



## ThcGuy (Aug 7, 2017)

Science and fact are my gods!


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

ThcGuy said:


> Science and fact are my gods!


God's plural ? paganism your very much similar as the Catholics yes Catholics I was one they tried to make me worship false God's .Had me decieved for some time .Christ snatched me up out of the pit


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> God's plural ? paganism your very much similar as the Catholics yes Catholics I was one they tried to make me worship false God's .Had me decieved for some time .Christ snatched me up out of the pit


Oh fuk off...


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

anti-pope francis was never born in this world .He came from under the earth he came out of the bottomless pit in the river near russia .A third of the water was blood after that .Those that drank the water from there died .See for yourself its scientifically proven .God created Jesus the Prince of Light on the first day and Created anti-pope francis on first day the prince of darkness . He's none other than satan himself thats his vessel .


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

Johnnycannaseed1 said:


> I heard Scientism is a Religion full of belief in Theories...
> 
> Now do not get me wrong good old Nikola Tesla Science is excellent, but crappy Einstien "Theory" scientism is not so good, shame folk are blinkered and have trouble seeing the wood for the trees, and do not actually realize that they themselves are following a religion that requires belief, because with all it's theories Scientism definitely ain't dealing in facts lol!
> 
> ...


urasmus is smarter


----------



## vostok (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> okay athiest, to argue against the word of the Lord .Your eyes have to see the light of the truth, as it is written in the Holy Bible authorized king james version .That grapevine is Jesus Christ .Athiest use false doctrines written by men to debate with thorns and thistles written by man .As we near Revelation chapter 6 nearing the end of this world age . God's people (US UK) brother nations know your true history. This is the reason we are out numbered by athiest masses .With there political correctness immoral evil behavior. They are getting ready to worship Satan =anti-pope francis .but have the spirit of slumber over them .A third of God's children WILL bow .They don't know that, because they don't give a fuck that's why .an haven't even seen what is written. What nation is most blessed closest to the dew of heaven and taste the fat of the lamb USA baby! We got too much grain what must we do with it? Who saved us with an atomic bomb from Japan Christ delivered his own .He will take care of his own .Who landed on the moon first Christ blessed our nation with a USA flag on that moon first .We share our blessings with our precious brother nation (UK). The gospel is the good news I bring you brethren .Who did that ?Christ did that .Can you see we are the only two nations US UK that worship Jesus Christ , besides Israel.There are still some righteous men and women ready to lay down there life for Christ in US UK .Every other nations worships anything other than God are all heathen .It's bloodlines had set up false images before them .God multiplied our nation as numerous as the sand of the seas as promised .So we had the troops to rescue our precious people Israel .Every heathen Nation is receiving power from Satan since 2012 when the 5th trump was blown .north Korea false worship gaining power the mohammadans . The sorcerers in the original manuscripts are drug dealers the cartels .Our enemies are swarming .As it is Written it shall happen the athiest will take God's name from the vocabulary an weaken this great nation .We don't get as many blessings as we use too gay mirrage , abortion on an on an on. You think God is going to bless that , certainly not. I will bring you the word i carry the priest line .God will deliver us from bondage again just as he did using moses . Moses is coming back


*Oh Ye would do so well in Russia Mother land 

just right now

consider...!*


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> *Catholics I was one they tried to make me worship false God's .Had me decieved for some time *.


there we go, yet another recovering catholick unsuccessfully trying to heal


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> there we go, yet another recovering catholick unsuccessfully trying to heal


Im a Christian not Catholic putting words in people's mouth not cool .Catholism isn't Christianity .Christ restored my spirit 5 years ago


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

vostok said:


> *Oh Ye would do so well in Russia Mother land
> 
> just right now
> 
> consider...!*


the house of Israel (UK) has been doing great they are converting .The house of Judah US are converting yall .Yes yall certainly needed it .China is blooming also with spiritual fruit .Me personally God assign me to preach to my hometown for right now .Im personally in God's word not a character but got my own verse


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Im a Christian not Catholic putting words in people's mouth not cool .Catholism isn't Christianity .Christ restored my spirit 5 years ago


Loser


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Im a Christian not Catholic putting words in people's mouth not cool .Catholism isn't Christianity .Christ restored my spirit 5 years ago



You said you were a Catholic.
You knew from the beginning they slaughtered men/women and children for their own ill begotten beliefs, yet you still patronized them. You have no excuse for your past, the one you fully supported. Tell me, was it the Bingo that led you astray or those tasty little bread treats?


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Loser


go ahead an hate me Christ will just bless me .


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> the house of Israel (UK) has been doing great they are converting .The house of Judah US are converting yall .Yes yall certainly needed it .China is blooming also with spiritual fruit .Me personally God assign me to preach to my hometown for right now .Im personally in God's word not a character but got my own verse



so this is what the goofs in the political section do in their off time eh


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> You said you were a Catholic.
> You knew from the beginning they slaughtered men/women and children for their own ill begotten beliefs, yet you still patronized them. You have no excuse for your past, the one you fully supported. Tell me, was it the Bingo that led you astray or those tasty littel bread treats?


they infultrated our bloodlines because our fore fathers wouldn't partake in the pagan sacrifice to the Egyptian false god . it's that thing the Catholics eat every week


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> go ahead an hate me Christ will just bless me .


Lmfao


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> okay athiest, to argue against the word of the Lord .Your eyes have to see the light of the truth, as it is written in the Holy Bible authorized king james version .That grapevine is Jesus Christ .Athiest use false doctrines written by men to debate with thorns and thistles written by man .As we near Revelation chapter 6 nearing the end of this world age . God's people (US UK) brother nations know your true history. This is the reason we are out numbered by athiest masses .With there political correctness immoral evil behavior. They are getting ready to worship Satan =anti-pope francis .but have the spirit of slumber over them .A third of God's children WILL bow .They don't know that, because they don't give a fuck that's why .an haven't even seen what is written. What nation is most blessed closest to the dew of heaven and taste the fat of the lamb USA baby! We got too much grain what must we do with it? Who saved us with an atomic bomb from Japan Christ delivered his own .He will take care of his own .Who landed on the moon first Christ blessed our nation with a USA flag on that moon first .We share our blessings with our precious brother nation (UK). The gospel is the good news I bring you brethren .Who did that ?Christ did that .Can you see we are the only two nations US UK that worship Jesus Christ , besides Israel.There are still some righteous men and women ready to lay down there life for Christ in US UK .Every other nations worships anything other than God are all heathen .It's bloodlines had set up false images before them .God multiplied our nation as numerous as the sand of the seas as promised .So we had the troops to rescue our precious people Israel .Every heathen Nation is receiving power from Satan since 2012 when the 5th trump was blown .north Korea false worship gaining power the mohammadans . The sorcerers in the original manuscripts are drug dealers the cartels .Our enemies are swarming .As it is Written it shall happen the athiest will take God's name from the vocabulary an weaken this great nation .We don't get as many blessings as we use too gay mirrage , abortion on an on an on. You think God is going to bless that , certainly not. I will bring you the word i carry the priest line .God will deliver us from bondage again just as he did using moses . Moses is coming back


Don't impose your drugs on me 
I'm a free thinker


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 7, 2017)

You are an embarrassment to Canada


----------



## Psyphish (Aug 7, 2017)

ps. why is it that religious freaks never know how to spell "atheist"?


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> okay athiest, to argue against the word of the Lord .Your eyes have to see the light of the truth, as it is written in the Holy Bible authorized king james version .That grapevine is Jesus Christ .Athiest use false doctrines written by men to debate with thorns and thistles written by man .As we near Revelation chapter 6 nearing the end of this world age . God's people (US UK) brother nations know your true history. This is the reason we are out numbered by athiest masses .With there political correctness immoral evil behavior. They are getting ready to worship Satan =anti-pope francis .but have the spirit of slumber over them .A third of God's children WILL bow .They don't know that, because they don't give a fuck that's why .an haven't even seen what is written. What nation is most blessed closest to the dew of heaven and taste the fat of the lamb USA baby! We got too much grain what must we do with it? Who saved us with an atomic bomb from Japan Christ delivered his own .He will take care of his own .Who landed on the moon first Christ blessed our nation with a USA flag on that moon first .We share our blessings with our precious brother nation (UK). The gospel is the good news I bring you brethren .Who did that ?Christ did that .Can you see we are the only two nations US UK that worship Jesus Christ , besides Israel.There are still some righteous men and women ready to lay down there life for Christ in US UK .Every other nations worships anything other than God are all heathen .It's bloodlines had set up false images before them .God multiplied our nation as numerous as the sand of the seas as promised .So we had the troops to rescue our precious people Israel .Every heathen Nation is receiving power from Satan since 2012 when the 5th trump was blown .north Korea false worship gaining power the mohammadans . The sorcerers in the original manuscripts are drug dealers the cartels .Our enemies are swarming .As it is Written it shall happen the athiest will take God's name from the vocabulary an weaken this great nation .We don't get as many blessings as we use too gay mirrage , abortion on an on an on. You think God is going to bless that , certainly not. I will bring you the word i carry the priest line .God will deliver us from bondage again just as he did using moses . Moses is coming back


Dude you have the right to believe whatever you want, but also so do I.
As far as I'm concerned the bible is just a collection of stories and nothing more. There is no such thing as a God, a creator of the Universe. If there was we'd know about it beyond any doubt. There are too many conflicting versions of religious beliefs for anyone to take it all seriously. Some people believe in God, some believe in little green men.....it's just the way many humans are. They believe things to satisfy something within themselves but not all of us have that requirement. Me, I think religion is all a load of bollocks. There clearly is no God or the world wouldn't be the crock of shit it is.


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> go ahead an hate me Christ will just bless me .


The guy didn't say he hates you, he said you're a loser. They are entirely different things.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 7, 2017)

Get with the times man, god is fucking dead 

Lost in the darkness
I fade from the light
Faith of my father, my brother, my Maker and Savior
Help me make it through the night
Blood on my conscience
And murder in mind
Out of the gloom I rise up from my tomb into impending doom
Now my body is my shrine

The blood runs free
The rain turns red
Give me the wine
You keep the bread
The voices echo in my head
Is God alive or is God dead?
Is God dead?

Rivers of evil
Run through dying land
Swimming in sorrow, they kill, steal, and borrow. There is no tomorrow
For the sinners will be damned
Ashes to ashes
You cannot exhume a soul
Who do you trust when corruption and lust, creed of all the unjust,
Leaves you empty and unwhole?

When will this nightmare be over? Tell me!
When can I empty my head?
Will someone tell me the answer?
Is God really dead?
Is God really dead?

To safeguard my philosophy
Until my dying breath
I transfer from reality
Into a living dead
I empathize with enemies
Until the timing's right
With God and Satan at my side
From darkness will come light

I watch the rain
As it turns red
Give me more wine
I don't need bread
These riddles that live in my head
I don't believe that God is dead
God is dead

Nowhere to run
Nowhere to hide
Wondering if we will meet again
On the other side
Do you believe a word
What the Good Book said?
Or is it just a holy fairytale
And God is dead?
God is Dead 

Right!

But still the voices in my head
Are telling me that god is dead
The blood pours down
The rain turns red
I don't believe that God is dead
God is Dead


----------



## *BUDS (Aug 7, 2017)

"Christ restored my spirit 5 years ago"

Shame he didnt restore your brain


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> okay athiest, to argue against the word of the Lord .Your eyes have to see the light of the truth, as it is written in the Holy Bible authorized king james version .That grapevine is Jesus Christ .Athiest use false doctrines written by men to debate with thorns and thistles written by man .As we near Revelation chapter 6 nearing the end of this world age . God's people (US UK) brother nations know your true history. This is the reason we are out numbered by athiest masses .With there political correctness immoral evil behavior. They are getting ready to worship Satan =anti-pope francis .but have the spirit of slumber over them .A third of God's children WILL bow .They don't know that, because they don't give a fuck that's why .an haven't even seen what is written. What nation is most blessed closest to the dew of heaven and taste the fat of the lamb USA baby! We got too much grain what must we do with it? Who saved us with an atomic bomb from Japan Christ delivered his own .He will take care of his own .Who landed on the moon first Christ blessed our nation with a USA flag on that moon first .We share our blessings with our precious brother nation (UK). The gospel is the good news I bring you brethren .Who did that ?Christ did that .Can you see we are the only two nations US UK that worship Jesus Christ , besides Israel.There are still some righteous men and women ready to lay down there life for Christ in US UK .Every other nations worships anything other than God are all heathen .It's bloodlines had set up false images before them .God multiplied our nation as numerous as the sand of the seas as promised .So we had the troops to rescue our precious people Israel .Every heathen Nation is receiving power from Satan since 2012 when the 5th trump was blown .north Korea false worship gaining power the mohammadans . The sorcerers in the original manuscripts are drug dealers the cartels .Our enemies are swarming .As it is Written it shall happen the athiest will take God's name from the vocabulary an weaken this great nation .We don't get as many blessings as we use too gay mirrage , abortion on an on an on. You think God is going to bless that , certainly not. I will bring you the word i carry the priest line .God will deliver us from bondage again just as he did using moses . Moses is coming back


You do know that the king James bible is an incomplete works. Those books were chosen to control people.

Many, many more books of the bible exist or once existed.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 7, 2017)

Yet another wall of text by a mouth-breathing, knuckle-dragging moron with willpower so weak and mentality so low that he has to be spoon fed fairy tells to feel better about himself.

Then, of course, in the name of Jesus, he goes out making a spectacle of himself (which Jesus said never to do), blames others and accuses them of heresy and condemns them (which Jesus said never to do) and calls out against everybody in God's name (which he said never to do)...

Yeah. Keep up the good work, hypocrite.


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 7, 2017)

So all these priests and nuns who were supposed to be close to God but instead got too close to young boys & girls....where was God when those innocent victims needed help?


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 7, 2017)

there were female nuns getting on with boys too? fucking a nun would have been unforgettable at any age


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 7, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> So all these priests and nuns who were supposed to be close to God but instead got too close to young boys & girls....where was God when those innocent victims needed help?


he's too busy blessing our bombs and lunar landing probably.
why I wonder was he so bent on being sure he was the only god. like the other gods were in the bible too, all kinds of them, but this ones ego got the best of him, all bent on torture incest revenge and jealousy....fuck dem gods, fuck em all


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 7, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> he's too busy blessing our bombs and lunar landing probably.
> why I wonder was he so bent on being sure he was the only god. like the other gods were in the bible too, all kinds of them, but this ones ego got the best of him, all bent on torture incest revenge and jealousy....fuck dem gods, fuck em all


Actually, God never said you couldn't worship other gods. He simply said you have to put him first. He doesn't mind if you give a nod to Thor, or the occasional 'at-a-boy' to Athena, so long as you realize he's the boss, and that you belong to him above all others.

The Bible is a funny book. (Funny in the sense of odd and confusing). But again, as stated before, it was written by men over a period of over 1000 years at least, not by God, so the constant contradictions in policy are to be expected.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 7, 2017)

Egotistical lying ass alien time travelers still be convincing slave dopes to offer up their tithe.
yeah, god likes virgins, lamb meat, herbs and wine....I get it. dog masked motherfucking rocket men, prolly from the current time


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 7, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Actually, God never said you couldn't worship other gods. He simply said you have to put him first. He doesn't mind if you give a nod to Thor, or the occasional 'at-a-boy' to Athena, so long as you realize he's the boss, and that you belong to him above all others.
> 
> The Bible is a funny book. (Funny in the sense of odd and confusing). But again, as stated before, it was written by men over a period of over 1000 years at least, not by God, so the constant contradictions in policy are to be expected.




Deuteronomy 6:14 Never worship any of the gods worshiped by the people around you.
Exodus 23:13 And in all things that I have said unto you be circumspect: and make no mention of the name of other gods, neither let it be heard out of thy mouth.
Deuteronomy 32:39 “See now that I myself am he! *There is no god besides me*

*Thus says the Lord, the King of Israel and his Redeemer, the Lord of hosts: “I am the first and I am the last; besides me there is no god.*
Isaiah 43:10 “You are my witnesses,” declares the LORD, “and my servant whom I have chosen, that you may know and believe me and understand that I am he.* Before me no god was formed, nor shall there be any after me.

Exodus 34:14 Do not worship any other god, for the LORD, whose name is Jealous, is a jealous God.
Kings 11:10-11 Although he had forbidden Solomon to follow other gods, Solomon did not keep the LORD’s command.
*

this goes on and on in that book. the message is Do not worship any other gods


----------



## tstick (Aug 7, 2017)

The Bible says that God made man with a free will to choose to believe in him or not. So, within that design, it is a given that there will be a percentage of people to choose not to believe. Therefore, God designed humans with full-knowledge that some will exist only to end up burning forever in Hell. And the Bible also suggests that God is omnipotent. So, if he knew that some people would choose to not believe in him, then he also knew who it would be ahead of time. They stood no chance and were 'born to lose'. It seems that if he could do all that, then he could have just as easily designed humans to be infallible. *Insert "God works in mysterious ways." quote here*

If there ever was a God...then he left the party a looooonnnnnng time ago, it seems.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 7, 2017)

I really do have to poop


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 7, 2017)

*Theodicy*

*Either God can do nothing to stop catastrophes, or he doesn't care to, or he doesn’t exist. God is either impotent, evil, or imaginary. *


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I really do have to poop



this is a great thread to keep things moving through that tract.....


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I can't punch you with your head up your ass .





weedhead24 said:


> you will shit an piss your pants I know


Way to lead by example..


----------



## vostok (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> go ahead an hate me Christ will just bless me .


*THIS WILL ROCK YOUR SOCKS*

*Atheists believed to be less moral, says study*
*




*
*Those who believe in a higher being are instinctively considered more moral, a new study claims
*
Atheists "are broadly perceived as potentially morally depraved and dangerous" - even in secular countries.

According to a new study, some atheists even have an in-built "anti-atheist bias" when it comes to judging a person's morality.

But anti-atheist bias was strongest where there are high numbers of believers, like the United Arab Emirates, United States and India.

Only New Zealand and Finland did not exhibit a clear bias against atheists.

The study, put together by an international team and published in the journal  Nature Human Behaviour, 

took into account the responses of more than 3,000 people across 13 countries and five continents.

*Those who took part were asked whether an imagined person, who tortured animals as a child before*

*becoming a teacher and then killing five homeless people, was more likely to be religious or atheist.*

Across the study group, it was found people were twice as likely to believe the killer was an atheist.

Study co-author Will Gervais, a psychology professor at the University of Kentucky in Lexington, told news agency AFP: 

"It is striking that even atheists appear to hold the same intuitive anti-atheist bias.

"I suspect that this stems from the prevalence of deeply entrenched pro-religious norms.

Even in places that are currently quite overtly secular, people still seem to intuitively hold on to the believe that religion is a moral safeguard."

_http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-40856942_


----------



## too larry (Aug 7, 2017)

I love reading about religions. It gives us a glimpse into a people's culture. Zeus is still my favorite God, hands down. I had a freshman social science course when I was 19 years old. It stated simply what anyone who studies religions can tell you. Man creates Gods in his own image. How else can you reconcile the fact the Japanese have Japanese God, Italians, Italian Gods, Greeks, Greek Gods, etc, etc.

But churches and religion does play a valuable role in many folks lives. Those who need lots of it can get it, while those of us who do not, don't have to.

Living in the south there is a church on every corner. I say they are like those quick lube shops. The price is the same at all of them, so it comes down to customer service. Some church parking lots are overflowing on Sunday mornings, while others have plenty of parking spaces.


----------



## too larry (Aug 7, 2017)

^^^^^ That said, I do enjoy practicing the Muscogee {Creek} Indian religion. I was raised on stories of Polly Parrot {a famous local Creek} being a part of my family tree. But when I recently did a 23 & Me DNA test, I found I was 98.5% Western European. Ha. I'm one white son of a bitch. Still love the feeling of being on the Square Grounds for Green Corn.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 7, 2017)

23 and me is owned by x google gal now. always wondered what follies a company that now owns our dna could or would do with that wealth of marketing info. Like what would it be worth to insurance companies to have this data. 
I got a kit on my counter top, just opened it a couple days ago, still trying to work up some donor spit, enough to be comfortable with sharing.


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> He doesn't mind if you give a nod to Thor,


jackass


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Deuteronomy 6:14 Never worship any of the gods worshiped by the people around you.
> Exodus 23:13 And in all things that I have said unto you be circumspect: and make no mention of the name of other gods, neither let it be heard out of thy mouth.


jackass


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Don't impose your drugs on me
> I'm a free thinker


jack ass


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> You do know that the king James bible is an incomplete works. Those books were chosen to control people.


Jack ass


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

*BUDS said:


> Shame he didnt restore your brain


jack ass


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> where was God when those innocent victims needed help?


biggest jack ass


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> oh trust me I know just don't feel like explaining be a waste of time . You better not be saying your a Christian your a shame


I'm more of a Christian than you. Just look at how you carry yourself.


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

ThcGuy said:


> Shut up retard, even religious people on here think you are fucking nuts.


biblically illiterate religious people that have no understanding none not one


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

I sowed what I wanted here im finished


----------



## ThcGuy (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I sowed what I wanted here im finished


You're not wanted anywhere! Fool!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> biblically illiterate religious people that have no understanding none not one


You are the one without the basic understanding of biblical teachings.

Weak of heart. Weak of mind. Weak of faith. 

You are a bigot and follow the hate that men teach and not the love and acceptance that Jesus taught.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 7, 2017)

You think you follow the light. But that can't be true. Because you're all following faith around blindly.

While those of us not convinced. Look for more substantial answers other than- Because >insert deity of choice < made it so.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I sowed what I wanted here im finished


You failed. You tried to teach something and failed. There is a reason for that.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 7, 2017)

This is the guy growing with cfl and hiding it from his mommy because he still lives at home.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 7, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> he's too busy blessing our bombs and lunar landing probably.
> why I wonder was he so bent on being sure he was the only god. like the other gods were in the bible too, all kinds of them, but this ones ego got the best of him, all bent on torture incest revenge and jealousy....fuck dem gods, fuck em all


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> okay athiest, to argue against the word of the Lord .Your eyes have to see the light of the truth, as it is written in the Holy Bible authorized king james version .That grapevine is Jesus Christ .Athiest use false doctrines written by men to debate with thorns and thistles written by man .As we near Revelation chapter 6 nearing the end of this world age . God's people (US UK) brother nations know your true history. This is the reason we are out numbered by athiest masses .With there political correctness immoral evil behavior. They are getting ready to worship Satan =anti-pope francis .but have the spirit of slumber over them .A third of God's children WILL bow .They don't know that, because they don't give a fuck that's why .an haven't even seen what is written. What nation is most blessed closest to the dew of heaven and taste the fat of the lamb USA baby! We got too much grain what must we do with it? Who saved us with an atomic bomb from Japan Christ delivered his own .He will take care of his own .Who landed on the moon first Christ blessed our nation with a USA flag on that moon first .We share our blessings with our precious brother nation (UK). The gospel is the good news I bring you brethren .Who did that ?Christ did that .Can you see we are the only two nations US UK that worship Jesus Christ , besides Israel.There are still some righteous men and women ready to lay down there life for Christ in US UK .Every other nations worships anything other than God are all heathen .It's bloodlines had set up false images before them .God multiplied our nation as numerous as the sand of the seas as promised .So we had the troops to rescue our precious people Israel .Every heathen Nation is receiving power from Satan since 2012 when the 5th trump was blown .north Korea false worship gaining power the mohammadans . The sorcerers in the original manuscripts are drug dealers the cartels .Our enemies are swarming .As it is Written it shall happen the athiest will take God's name from the vocabulary an weaken this great nation .We don't get as many blessings as we use too gay mirrage , abortion on an on an on. You think God is going to bless that , certainly not. I will bring you the word i carry the priest line .God will deliver us from bondage again just as he did using moses . Moses is coming back


Run out of your anti-psychotics again?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> look in the mirror jackass thats your own reflection not me . I have wisdom you don't know what that is


You are mentally ill, my friend. Help. Seek it.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> God made yall human but you would think you were related to a jack ass yall have so much similar


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> look in the mirror jackass thats your own reflection not me . I have wisdom you don't know what that is


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> jackass


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> biggest jack ass


Biggest Jackass? YAY!! Go me


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> or he doesn’t exist.


That would be my answer


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> jackass





weedhead24 said:


> jackass





weedhead24 said:


> jack ass





weedhead24 said:


> Jack ass





weedhead24 said:


> biggest jack ass





weedhead24 said:


> God made yall human but you would think you were related to a jack ass yall have so much similar





weedhead24 said:


> bull shit your a coward with no balls you follow the wind shame might have been a better name


What a fine, fine example of a Christian you are. Thank you for proving my point beyond any doubt.

And then there is this:


weedhead24 said:


> biblically illiterate religious people that have no understanding none not one


And allow me...rather, allow Jesus, to retort:

"The Pharisees and the teachers of the Law are experts in the Law of Moses. So obey everything they teach you, but don’t do as they do. After all, they say one thing and do something else.

They pile heavy burdens on people’s shoulders and won’t lift a finger to help. Everything they do is just to show off in front of others. They even make a big show of wearing Scripture verses on their foreheads and arms, and they wear big tassels for everyone to see. They love the best seats at banquets and the front seats in the meeting places. And when they are in the market, they like to have people greet them as their teachers.

But none of you should be called a teacher. You have only one teacher, and all of you are like brothers and sisters. Don’t call anyone on earth your father. All of you have the same Father in heaven. None of you should be called the leader. The Messiah is your only leader. Whoever is the greatest should be the servant of the others. If you put yourself above others, you will be put down. But if you humble yourself, you will be honored." - Jesus

If Jesus is who you think he is, and if the Bible says what you say it says, then brother...you are in a shitload of trouble.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

and nobody called sock yet? unbelievable


----------



## HotShot7414 (Aug 8, 2017)

I don't think i can get behind the idea of 99.99% of people are going to hell unless they repent before they die. None of us are going to get that camel thru the eye of a needle.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> View attachment 3991661










nice ass!


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 8, 2017)

HotShot7414 said:


> None of us are going to get that camel thru the eye of a needle.


You have to be rich for that to apply.


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

all you idiots can kiss my ass no matter what I say you just don't care an try to fuck with my head an act like y'all are looking for answers every thought that goes through some of your minds is sin an filth everyday and moment .An you just whore after anything other than God .


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I sowed what I wanted here im finished


More like your bailing on another shit thread of yours. I'm sure once you get ahold of more drugs you'll start another BS thread where you'll cuss,judge.and expose yourself as the hypocrite you are....all while telling people what a good Christian you are and how God has blessed you.


@whitebb2727 this guy is a joke. I'm convinced he's tweaking on some hard shit when he decides to be religious.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> all you idiots can kiss my ass no matter what I say you just don't care an try to fuck with my head an act like y'all are looking for answers every thought that goes through some of your minds is sin an filth everyday and moment .An you just whore after anything other than God .


Why do you see the spec that is in your brothers eye but do not notice the log that is in your own eye. Very wise words and very fitting to your last statement. Take a deep look at the thoughts that are going through your own mind. Judge not less you be judged. Don't just flip through the bible pay close attention to what the prophets are saying.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> all you idiots can kiss my ass no matter what I say you just don't care an try to fuck with my head an act like y'all are looking for answers every thought that goes through some of your minds is sin an filth everyday and moment .An you just whore after anything other than God .


My point exactly...your the last person anyone would ever take seriously about God,Christianity,or religion in general...I respect people who actually live a life according to there beliefs.....but your not one of those....your a joke and the worst example of someone claiming to be religious.....your doing more harm than good if your actually trying to get anyone to listen to you about God/Christianity at all.


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> More like your bailing on another shit thread of yours. I'm sure once you get ahold of more drugs you'll start another BS thread where you'll cuss,judge.and expose yourself as the hypocrite you are....all while telling people what a good Christian you are and how God has blessed you.
> 
> 
> @whitebb2727 this guy is a joke. I'm convinced he's tweaking on some hard shit when he decides to be religious.


im not on drugs just be quiet


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

New Age United said:


> Why do you see the spec that is in your brothers eye but do not notice the log that is in your own eye. Very wise words and very fitting to your last statement. Take a deep look at the thoughts that are going through your own mind. Judge not less you be judged. Don't just flip through the bible pay close attention to what the prophets are saying.


???


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> My point exactly...your the last person anyone would ever take seriously about God,Christianity,or religion in general...I respect people who actually live a life according to there beliefs.....but your not one of those....your a joke and the worst example of someone claiming to be religious.....your doing more harm than good if your actually trying to get anyone to listen to you about God/Christianity at all.


what ever your dumb


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

if I wanted to I could lead all you straight to God .But its all yalls shitty attitudes and fucked up ways yall grew into . It's a rigid gap yall are so hard headed its impossible for God to use any of you .an that one so called Christian in here . Isn't a Christian I couldn't tell him apart from the athiest .He just follows the crowd .I can't understand why you just refuse to believe its so wierd .


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> *Theodicy*
> 
> *Either God can do nothing to stop catastrophes, or he doesn't care to, or he doesn’t exist. God is either impotent, evil, or imaginary. *


@weedhead24 will you choose carefully right now ?


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> @weedhead24 will you choose carefully right now ?


im not going to help you . I can't drag you out the pit your of your father the devil .his sins you will do . I can't help you because you harden your heart to the Lord


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> im not going to help you . I can't drag you out the pit your of your father the devil .his sins you will do . I can't help you because you harden your heart to the Lord


yeah yeah, but seriously, choose one, it has to be one of those so choose one. i dont require help and if I did need guidance I sense your moral compass is broken, but seriously now, answer this or silence your silly self


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> yeah yeah, but seriously, choose one, it has to be one of those so choose one. i dont require help and if I did need guidance I sense your moral compass is broken, but seriously now, answer this or silence your silly self


Christ said don't you dare say what burden has the Lord placed on me today ? the Lord don't place burdens on people .every man has free will you jackass .If a man chooses to do something fucked up like that .he won't get away with a single thing They are in danger of judgment . Before almighty God Natural disasters aren't Gods doing. Your a fool its a controversy between God and Satan . That's why you got these religious wars going on in the world today as for you blaming God for every little burden now my God's going to dump a whole load of burdens on you for having said that . Your going to be sunk to your knees in burdens now .Satan brought death to the world God created the earth good to be inhabited not in choas like you and satan make it


----------



## ThcGuy (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> what ever your dumb


Whatever you're dumb.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

can you explain how gods angels were able to come down and fuck our young human girls? Can you tell me how they were able to become pregnant with angel sperm? can you tell me why any godlike creature would desire to fuck human children and make babies with them? can you tell me what kind of fucking interview process this god may have used when hiring these rapists, with human like penises? can you tell me why this god waited until the offspring of these child rapist gods was causing so much havoc 
on earth before he finally decided to flood it?

and what about the fucking dinosaurs, and the magnets. you jesus' have a bunch of splainin to do before anyone with a thinking mind will accept you for more than a another pink


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

Satan taught us what we needed to know to keep from being enslaved by your rapist gods-the one that dared folks to murder their own children just for kicks, while he accepted virgins and goats as sacrifices, go fuck your christian ass you giant turd, you are so yesterday


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> can you explain how gods angels were able to come down and fuck our young human girls? Can you tell me how they were able to become pregnant with angel sperm? can you tell me why any godlike creature would desire to fuck human children and make babies with them? can you tell me what kind of fucking interview process this god may have used when hiring these rapists, with human like penises? can you tell me why this god waited until the offspring of these child rapist gods was causing so much havoc
> on earth before he finally decided to flood it?
> 
> and what about the fucking dinosaurs, and the magnets. you jesus' have a bunch of splainin to do before anyone with a thinking mind will accept you for more than a another pink


its all there if you want absorb it God didnt hide in some dark place to tell you this . He didn't hide it under a rock . It's there if you wish to absorb it . but like I said y'all don't give a fuck


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

mmmkkkkk
do you wear a Jeweled Butt Plug, I mean like all day, with clothes on and stuff?


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> if I wanted to I could lead all you straight to God .


No, you couldn't. You have no idea where God is, or who and what he is. 

You're doing everything God DOES NOT stand for. You're doing everything Jesus instructed you NOT to do.

You are about as far away from God as it gets, pal. Even an atheist is much, much closer than you are. God loves atheist. He has a history of actually making them for one reason only: they have no preconceived notions and actually LISTEN.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I could lead all you straight to God


Sure could. By producing scientific evidence. Until then, STFU. Thanks.


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> No, you couldn't. You have no idea where God is, or who and what he is.
> 
> You're doing everything God DOES NOT stand for. You're doing everything Jesus instructed you NOT to do.
> 
> You are about as far away from God as it gets, pal. Even an atheist is much, much closer than you are. God loves atheist. He has a history of actually making them for one reason only: they have no preconceived notions and actually LISTEN.


coming from a false prophet I see your false symbology . Playing church doing satans work your marked as one of the decieved ones .777


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

"Then you shall eat the offspring of your own body, the flesh of your sons and of your daughters whom the LORD your GOD has given you" - Deuteronomy 28:53


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

Matthew 15:3-4

-3 Jesus replied, "And why do you break the command of God for the sake of your tradition?

-4 For God said, 'Honor your father and mother' and 'Anyone who curses his father or mother *must be put to deat*h.'


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

Matthew 10:34-35

"Do not think that I have come to bring peace on earth; I have not come to bring peace, but a sword. For I have come to set a man against his father, and a daughter against her mother, and a daughter-in-law against her mother-in-law; and a man's foes will be those of his own household."


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

The _Lord shave with a razor_ ... the head, and _the hair of the feet_.--Isaiah 7:20


----------



## mauricem00 (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> okay athiest, to argue against the word of the Lord .Your eyes have to see the light of the truth, as it is written in the Holy Bible authorized king james version .That grapevine is Jesus Christ .Athiest use false doctrines written by men to debate with thorns and thistles written by man .As we near Revelation chapter 6 nearing the end of this world age . God's people (US UK) brother nations know your true history. This is the reason we are out numbered by athiest masses .With there political correctness immoral evil behavior. They are getting ready to worship Satan =anti-pope francis .but have the spirit of slumber over them .A third of God's children WILL bow .They don't know that, because they don't give a fuck that's why .an haven't even seen what is written. What nation is most blessed closest to the dew of heaven and taste the fat of the lamb USA baby! We got too much grain what must we do with it? Who saved us with an atomic bomb from Japan Christ delivered his own .He will take care of his own .Who landed on the moon first Christ blessed our nation with a USA flag on that moon first .We share our blessings with our precious brother nation (UK). The gospel is the good news I bring you brethren .Who did that ?Christ did that .Can you see we are the only two nations US UK that worship Jesus Christ , besides Israel.There are still some righteous men and women ready to lay down there life for Christ in US UK .Every other nations worships anything other than God are all heathen .It's bloodlines had set up false images before them .God multiplied our nation as numerous as the sand of the seas as promised .So we had the troops to rescue our precious people Israel .Every heathen Nation is receiving power from Satan since 2012 when the 5th trump was blown .north Korea false worship gaining power the mohammadans . The sorcerers in the original manuscripts are drug dealers the cartels .Our enemies are swarming .As it is Written it shall happen the athiest will take God's name from the vocabulary an weaken this great nation .We don't get as many blessings as we use too gay mirrage , abortion on an on an on. You think God is going to bless that , certainly not. I will bring you the word i carry the priest line .God will deliver us from bondage again just as he did using moses . Moses is coming back


 the bible and every other religious writing was written by men and many of the books about Christ were destroyed or buried over 1600 years ago. the gospel of Thomas was discoverd 70 years ago after being buried for over 1500 years and challenges many of the teachings of the catholic and protestant church.the old testament was put together during the Babylonian captivity from writings from several different cultures and was heavily influenced by the Babylonian beliefs of that time. so how do you know that your following the true GOD and not just one created by rulers to oppress and exploit people for their own benefit. like an artist the intelligence that created this universe is reviled thru it's creation. "many will stand at the door and knock but the one who is alone shall enter" your religion has given us slavery, genocide.exploitation and many other great evils. I think a god responsible for this much evil is either man made to justify his own evil or is the spirit you commonly refer to as Satan. the true GOD will choose who to revile itself to and does not need your help.and if it was powerful enough to create the universe than why does it need my money?


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> coming from a false prophet I see your false symbology . Playing church doing satans work your marked as one of the decieved ones .777


You're like a guy sitting in a bar with a lit crack pipe in one hand, a half gone bottle of vodka in the other, high and drunk as a skunk, telling everybody else THEY are the ones with a problem and that you can quit any time you like.

It's not everybody else, pal. It's just you.

That you can't see how far gone you are, that you can't see how hypocritical you are, that you can't see that you are clueless when it comes to God but you swear that you know it all and everybody else is an idiot proves it.


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> You're like a guy sitting in a bar with a lit crack pipe in one hand, a half gone bottle of vodka in the other, high and drunk as a skunk, telling everybody else THEY are the ones with a problem and that you can quit any time you like.
> 
> It's not everybody else, pal. It's just you.
> 
> That you can't see how far gone you are, that you can't see how hypocritical you are, that you can't see that you are clueless when it comes to God but you swear that you know it all and everybody else is an idiot proves it.


hey my bad I thought that triangle had an eye in it I apologise only for that last comment .an stfu smoking crack inside a bar I don't do crack or like bars


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

Happy _shall he be_, that taketh and dasheth thy little ones against the stones. Psalm 137:9If you walk at an average speed of three miles an hour and rest 18 hours every day, you can circle the globe in 40 years. That must have been one big desert.

talking donkeys, slavery is ok, rabbits chew their cuds, bats are birds, foreskin hater 4:24-26, human dis respecter..mmmkkkkk ya sily wabbit, visiting hours are over


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> You're like a guy sitting in a bar with a lit crack pipe in one hand, a half gone bottle of vodka in the other, high and drunk as a skunk, telling everybody else THEY are the ones with a problem and that you can quit any time you like.
> 
> It's not everybody else, pal. It's just you.
> 
> That you can't see how far gone you are, that you can't see how hypocritical you are, that you can't see that you are clueless when it comes to God but you swear that you know it all and everybody else is an idiot proves it.


im not just any average person I seen it all . I wonder why im the only one that gets to see this supernatural stuff but yall don't . I seen God I seen God's angel ,I seen satan=anti-pope francis before he was in office ,I seen Satan's angel ,I seen a chariot or what you people call ufos .Im a witness .My lifes crazy because I missed the nba but accomplished all I needed at least I got to see everything


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Happy _shall he be_, that taketh and dasheth thy little ones against the stones. Psalm 137:9If you walk at an average speed of three miles an hour and rest 18 hours every day, you can circle the globe in 40 years. That must have been one big desert.
> 
> talking donkeys, slavery is ok, rabbits chew their cuds, bats are birds, foreskin hater 4:24-26, human dis respecter..mmmkkkkk ya sily wabbit, visiting hours are over


dude will you stfu an stop posting thorns an thistles thats not Gods word


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> hey my bad I thought that triangle had an eye in it I apologise only for that last comment .an stfu smoking crack inside a bar I don't do crack or like bars


BULLSHIT! You probably do crack, cocaine, meth and heroine! You probably chase cock at the bar too!


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

Proverbs 7:17
I have perfumed my bed with myrrh, aloes, and cinnamon.
(A woman that uses perfume is a whore to God)
Isaiah 3:16-24
Because the daughters of Zion are haughty ... the LORD will discover their secret parts ... And it shall come to pass, that instead of sweet smell there shall be stink.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> dude will you stfu an stop posting thorns an thistles thats not Gods word



its all in the bible look it up


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> dude will you stfu an stop posting thorns an thistles thats not Gods word


Neither is anything you've ever posted...but, yeah. Whatever.


----------



## ThcGuy (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> im not just any average person


Finally you said something I can completely agree with! Good job retard.


----------



## Johnnycannaseed1 (Aug 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> there we go, yet another recovering catholick unsuccessfully trying to heal


HAHA that's actually quite funny


----------



## Johnnycannaseed1 (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Im a Christian not Catholic putting words in people's mouth not cool .Catholism isn't Christianity .Christ restored my spirit 5 years ago


Then, in reality, you are a disciple of Jesus/God, and you should approach with humility and a humble heart if you want to spread the word. 

Truth be told, sadly few will find the narrow path, it has already been foretold and is plain to see out in the world, as what has been foretold is coming to pass, make peace with this truth. 

You may think you are defending the word but you are coming off as antagonistic and doing the word a great disservice, by your portrayal of it.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 8, 2017)

@weedhead24 wants to smoke crack with Jesus! It's official!


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> its all in the bible look it up


it is but your kenite interpretation doesn't help so you know which is God's word .But shut your ears to understanding im speaking spiritually now . you are of your father the devil


----------



## Underground Scientist (Aug 8, 2017)

LOL...just the title cracks me the fuck up. I'm pretty proud I'm not a weak, brainwashed moron, chasing some fake, unnatural ideal of Christ, of which the OG God was a fucking psychopath. Original writers used fear in good faith to try to spawn an era of Morality in a time and place some sick shit was going down. Doesn't make it any less bullshit.


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

Johnnycannaseed1 said:


> Then, in reality, you are a disciple of Jesus/God, and you should approach with humility and a humble heart if you want to spread the word.
> 
> Truth be told, sadly few will find the narrow path, it has already been foretold and is plain to see out in the world, as what has been foretold is coming to pass, make peace with this truth.
> 
> You may think you are defending the word but you are coming off as antagonistic and doing the word a great disservice, by your portrayal of it.


oh Jonnyseed finally decided to speak out .To a degree your correct but I still have to try because there will be some that will come around an wake up


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> LOL...just the title cracks me the fuck up. I'm pretty proud I'm not a weak, brainwashed moron, chasing some fake, unnatural ideal of Christ, of which the OG God was a fucking psychopath. Original writers used fear in good faith to try to spawn an era of Morality in a time and place some sick shit was going down. Doesn't make it any less bullshit.


you remind me of that bird that says im koo koo for coco puffs koo koo for coco puffs don't call me brainwashed I have true wisdom why you got your precious material possessions that go sour and bitter but my father is forever and ever


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I wonder why im the only one that gets to see this supernatural stuff but yall don't.


You're not. There are wards of people all over the globe just like you.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 8, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> BULLSHIT! You probably do crack, cocaine, meth and heroine! _*You probably chase cock at the bar too!*_


Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> You're not. There are wards of people all over the globe just like you.


you religious whore be quiet


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you religious whore be quiet


"Religious whore"? I am not religious!


----------



## Underground Scientist (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you remind me of that bird that says im koo koo for coco puffs koo koo for coco puffs don't call me brainwashed I have true wisdom why you got your precious material possessions that go sour and bitter but my father is forever and ever


Prescious material possessions...lol...you don't know me...what's prescious is my character and family. Work hard, conscientious, respectful, open minded, don't repress primal expression but aware of emotional states how to properly act. I don't need magical thinking to be a stand up, strong, moral person and raise a family that way. Many religious people are repressed and bigots. Work hard and live life to the fullest, and build a future for your kids, cuz when the end comes, it's curtains closed. If you can't handle that, stick to fairy tales.


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> "Religious whore"? I am not religious!


I remember you stupid you already told me who your gods are an now your following this crowd of lost athiest


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I remember you stupid you already told me who your gods are an now your following this crowd of lost athiest


You didn't get my little joke. Oh well.

The atheist follows none. That's the beauty of it.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 8, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Prescious material possessions...lol...you don't know me...what's prescious is my character and family. Work hard, conscientious, respectful, open minded, don't repress primal expression but aware of emotional states how to properly act. I don't need magical thinking to be a stand up, strong, moral person and raise a family that way. Many religious people are repressed and bigots. Work hard and live life to the fullest, and build a future for your kids, cuz when the end comes, it's curtains closed. If you can't handle that, stick to fairy tales.


The Golden Rule and the ability to feel empathy are the only things I need to live a moral life.


----------



## Johnnycannaseed1 (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> oh Jonnyseed finally decided to speak out .To a degree your correct but I still have to try because there will be some that will come around an wake up


I get it when you realize the seriousness and truth at first you are manic to let everyone else know what you know, the problem is you will not reach anyone the way you are carrying on. Sure try to sow good seeds, but ultimately you cannot force someone to believe, it is the point of the whole free will thing (a man convinced against his will is of the same opinion still) we all must find our own way, but nothing wrong with helping someone who is already along the way.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 8, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> @weedhead24 wants to smoke crack with Jesus! It's official!


Sing it with me now:

Whaaaaaat a buzz we have with Jeeeeeeeeesuuuuuuuuussss.....


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

Johnnycannaseed1 said:


> I get it when you realize the seriousness and truth at first you are manic to let everyone else know what you know, the problem is you will not reach anyone the way you are carrying on. Sure try to sow good seeds, but ultimately you cannot force someone to believe, it is the point of the whole free will thing (a man convinced against his will is of the same opinion still) we all must find our own way, but nothing wrong with helping someone who is already along the way.


I already know all these athiest we've debated before . Your probably right I lost patience with the flock they ain't of our flock of sheep . Therefore they got no business in our herd


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> they ain't of our flock of sheep.


Is that supposed to be a bad thing? LOL!

Flock away, my friend! Flock to your heart's content!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 8, 2017)

Can we delete this utterly useless thread now?


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Can we delete this utterly useless thread now?


its not useless to everyone


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> its not useless to everyone


No. It's really useful to no one (beyond mere entertainment, perhaps). If you lure someone down your path (but I know you won't), I would consider that harmful, not helpful. Seriously. I've seen the rational you. It's obvious that you need some kind of help.


----------



## SoOLED (Aug 8, 2017)

why does it have to be "GOD"

why not just try and prove there is a larger picture, that we simply cant understand, that there are forces we could never wrap our head around.

I think everyone can agree to that, because at least once while falling asleep you felt how futile it is to try and understand, the position, size, or quantify anything beginning or end.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 8, 2017)

SoOLED said:


> why does it have to be "GOD"
> 
> why not just try and prove there is a larger picture, that we simply cant understand, that there are forces we could never wrap our head around.
> 
> I think everyone can agree to that, because at least once while falling asleep you felt how futile it is to try and understand, the position, size, or quantify anything beginning or end.


----------



## SoOLED (Aug 8, 2017)

who is that^


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

SoOLED said:


> why does it have to be "GOD"
> 
> why not just try and prove there is a larger picture, that we simply cant understand, that there are forces we could never wrap our head around.
> 
> I think everyone can agree to that, because at least once while falling asleep you felt how futile it is to try and understand, the position, size, or quantify anything beginning or end.


It has to be God because hes the source of wisdom happiness and life .He is a life giver


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

SoOLED said:


> who is that^


this guy has always trolled me 247 just about


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 8, 2017)

SoOLED said:


> who is that^


Church Lady!

Not directed at you, though. I was channeling weedhead's response to you.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> It has to be God because hes the source of wisdom happiness and life .He is a life giver


How do you know this?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> this guy has always trolled me 247 just about


I am Satan. It's what I do.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> if I wanted to I could lead all you straight to God .But its all yalls shitty attitudes and fucked up ways yall grew into . It's a rigid gap yall are so hard headed its impossible for God to use any of you .an that one so called Christian in here . Isn't a Christian I couldn't tell him apart from the athiest .He just follows the crowd .I can't understand why you just refuse to believe its so wierd .


That sounds like something a Godly leader would type.((SMH))

And yes,your definitely on drugs.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> hey my bad I thought that triangle had an eye in it I apologise only for that last comment .an stfu smoking crack inside a bar I don't do crack or like bars


Another lie ((smh))


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 8, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> You are the faggot!!! Penis chasing, crack smoking fuckhead


AGREED


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I remember you stupid you already told me who your gods are an now your following this crowd of lost athiest


Read your first five words above.




While calling people stupid....LOL

Almost as funny as you pretending to be religious and sober.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> what ever your dumb


If you call someone dumb you might want to use proper grammar or you look like a fool.

Its you're dumb not your dumb. 

See its you're as in " you are". 


You are very dumb and I doubt you could understand a fraction of what the bible states.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 9, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> that bird that says im koo koo for coco puffs koo koo for coco puffs r


yet another one of your delusions. that bird is not a bird, its a comic, a fake, a cgi, a fantasy, well , you know


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 9, 2017)

Im done with this thread. Yall make me sick to my stomach. With yalls wicked words I pray you all get what yall deserve . I can't stand the ignorance in this room . Don't bother trolling


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 9, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Im done with this thread. Yall make me sick to my stomach. With yalls wicked words I pray you all get what yall deserve . I can't stand the ignorance in this room . Don't bother trolling


((Casts out line and sets RPM's just rite)) 

I think it's the alchohol and drugs you did yesterday that got your tummy upset.



((Waiting for bites))

@Aeroknow am I doing this rite?


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 9, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Im done with this thread. Yall make me sick to my stomach. With yalls wicked words I pray you all get what yall deserve . I can't stand the ignorance in this room . Don't bother trolling


By ignorance you mean that we don't agree with your vacuous beliefs? The thing is, religion just isn't credible and most of us realise that.
There is too much evidence around for the open mind to see that there is no such entity as a "God." Books such as the Bible are instruments of control and are not what their believers claim them to be. Only the weak cannot see that.
If all religion were to disappear from the planet tomorrow there wouldn't be one negative effect whatsoever.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 9, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> can you explain how gods angels were able to come down and fuck our young human girls? Can you tell me how they were able to become pregnant with angel sperm? can you tell me why any godlike creature would desire to fuck human children and make babies with them? can you tell me what kind of fucking interview process this god may have used when hiring these rapists, with human like penises? can you tell me why this god waited until the offspring of these child rapist gods was causing so much havoc
> on earth before he finally decided to flood it?
> 
> and what about the fucking dinosaurs, and the magnets. you jesus' have a bunch of splainin to do before anyone with a thinking mind will accept you for more than a another pink


Where exactly in the old testament or the new testament does it discuss "angels raping little kids". A virgin is not necessarily a child, is that what you are referring to? I don't recall the Virgin birth of Jesus ever saying that angels or God himself having any sexual relations with Mary, just that she was a virgin and miraculously gave birth to Jesus. My question is why do you rearrange words and concepts to fit your own beliefs, that is confirmation bias. 

You would be better off leaving the Scriptures out of it and instead use real world examples and arguments pertaining to the real world. Such as if there is a God does it find pleasure in the rape of little kids? Then why did God create pedophiles? No where in the old testament of the new testament does it condone the raping of little kids, but if there is a real God perhaps it is a sick sadistic being who does find pleasure in our suffering.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 9, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> By ignorance you mean that we don't agree with your vacuous beliefs? The thing is, religion just isn't credible and most of us realise that.
> There is too much evidence around for the open mind to see that there is no such entity as a "God." Books such as the Bible are instruments of control and are not what their believers claim them to be. Only the weak cannot see that.
> If all religion were to disappear from the planet tomorrow there wouldn't be one negative effect whatsoever.


What evidence exactly suggests there is no God? There is no evidence to suggest that there is a God I agree with that but that does not mean there isn't a god that is an argument from incredulity. 

I agree the Torah the new testament and the Quran were used as instruments for control over the minds of the masses, but that does not discredit the profound wisdom that the prophets spoke, unfortunately all three are saturated with the words of others who have a tendency to destroy the message. 

And I agree it is now time for humanity to abandon religion we would be much better off without it it is perhaps the most severe and productive evil on the face of the planet. 

Just my opinions of course


----------



## New Age United (Aug 9, 2017)

SoOLED said:


> why does it have to be "GOD"
> 
> why not just try and prove there is a larger picture, that we simply cant understand, that there are forces we could never wrap our head around.
> 
> I think everyone can agree to that, because at least once while falling asleep you felt how futile it is to try and understand, the position, size, or quantify anything beginning or end.


Very well said, however imo there is much wisdom and productive thought that can be gained by the notion of a conscious creator. I see nothing wrong with contemplating gods existence as long as we realize that will never be able to know for certain whether there is a God or not.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 10, 2017)

New Age United said:


> Where exactly in the old testament or the new testament does it discuss "angels raping little kids". A virgin is not necessarily a child, is that what you are referring to? I don't recall the Virgin birth of Jesus ever saying that angels or God himself having any sexual relations with Mary, just that she was a virgin and miraculously gave birth to Jesus. My question is why do you rearrange words and concepts to fit your own beliefs, that is confirmation bias.
> 
> You would be better off leaving the Scriptures out of it and instead use real world examples and arguments pertaining to the real world. Such as if there is a God does it find pleasure in the rape of little kids? Then why did God create pedophiles? No where in the old testament of the new testament does it condone the raping of little kids, but if there is a real God perhaps it is a sick sadistic being who does find pleasure in our suffering.


show me my post quoting this "raping of little kids" ?


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 10, 2017)

New Age United said:


> Where exactly in the old testament or the new testament does it discuss "angels raping little kids". A virgin is not necessarily a child, is that what you are referring to? I don't recall the Virgin birth of Jesus ever saying that angels or God himself having any sexual relations with Mary, just that she was a virgin and miraculously gave birth to Jesus.
> g.


where exactly did I say "raping little kids?"

1) Genesis 6:1-5
those pesky nephilim, horny angels
_"The Nephilim were on the earth in those days — and also afterward — when the sons of God went to the daughters of men and had children by them. They were the heroes of old, men of renown."_ Genesis 6:4

They are called the God’s “host of heaven” who surround his throne (1Kings 22:19)
They are called Watchers (Daniel 4:13, 17, 24)
They are called Holy Ones (Daniel 4:13, 17, 24)
They are called angels (Hebrews 2:2; Psalm 148:1-2)
They are called God’s “divine council” (Psalm 82:1)
Sometimes they are called “assembly of the holy ones” (Psalm 89:5)
They are even called “gods” at times (Psalm 82:1, 6; 89:6)
Sometimes, all these terms are used together to make the point (Psalm 89:5-


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 10, 2017)

New Age United said:


> What evidence exactly suggests there is no God?


Pretty much turning on the TV tells me there aint a God. Not evidence granted, but that and the world around me tells me this isn't the work of some Grand Creator with any kind of control. I believe in evolution and don't believe that any kind of God exists.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 10, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> where exactly did I say "raping little kids?"
> 
> 1) Genesis 6:1-5
> those pesky nephilim, horny angels
> ...


"Fuck human children" were your exact words, see it's not right to construe people's words. I was wrong by assuming you meant little kids just as you are wrong by assuming that "daughters" means underage women. Now mind you I'm sure that in the days the Torah was written it was common for men to have sexual relations with girls as young as 12-13 and I doubt that the men who wrote the Torah were any different.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 10, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> Pretty much turning on the TV tells me there aint a God. Not evidence granted, but that and the world around me tells me this isn't the work of some Grand Creator with any kind of control. I believe in evolution and don't believe that any kind of God exists.


I also believe in evolution and I'm not denying that this is not a perfect world, but for me there are just too many questions left unanswered for me to deny the possibility of a conscious creator, I don't see how that makes me weak minded.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 10, 2017)

New Age United said:


> "Fuck human children" were your exact words, see it's not right to construe people's words. I was wrong by assuming you meant little kids just as you are wrong by assuming that "daughters" means underage women. Now mind you I'm sure that in the days the Torah was written it was common for men to have sexual relations with girls as young as 12-13 and I doubt that the men who wrote the Torah were any different.


12 to 13 year old girls are in fact human children aye, but thats not the real point now is it. The fact that a god allowed some of his mutinous underlings to leave the mother ship and knew they were going to have sexual relationships of rape likened to that of beastiality with human children and produce ugly giant offspring is most telling. It did happen, if one believes the word of their lords.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 10, 2017)

I thought about employing a fairy alien god to take the blame until I studied those other who do so, the ones who claim to be followers of the biblical god alien. I read their book, listened to their sermons. I saw the types and decided I did not want to be like them, live like them, act like them, or be associated with them. The more they subscribed the less human they seemed. 
Take a look at the followers of a club to get a good idea of what the non present president is all about.
After reading their book I've come to the conclusion they have chosen the wrong leader as their best god alien ether ghost


----------



## New Age United (Aug 10, 2017)

Yes 12-13 years old is a child but it is also the age of puberty, what makes someone a pedophile is being attracted to prepubescent kids. But I'm not going to start defending the men who wrote these words or the god that they invisioned, My beliefs about God are much different than the god portrayed in the Torah or the new testament but I do have to agree with "some" of the things the actual "prophets" said about God.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 10, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Im done with this thread. Yall make me sick to my stomach. With yalls wicked words I pray you all get what yall deserve . I can't stand the ignorance in this room . Don't bother trolling


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Aug 11, 2017)

Damn what a shame. I came to this thread hoping to find a well written post about why someone believes there god is real. I really wanted to know. All I get is ramblings from a mad man........every time. 

You are the god of your own existence. Now go create.


----------



## PCXV (Aug 11, 2017)

skimmed over "Japan Christ" wtf? 

Very hard drugs have ruined your brain. Repeat that to yourself.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 11, 2017)

ramblings of a madman, how all religions begin...


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 11, 2017)

Fuck Trump. Fuck your god. Rightwing fascist douchebagzzz....


----------



## New Age United (Aug 11, 2017)

bizarrojohnson said:


> Damn what a shame. I came to this thread hoping to find a well written post about why someone believes there god is real. I really wanted to know. All I get is ramblings from a mad man........every time.
> 
> You are the god of your own existence. Now go create.


I will do my best to keep this rational. I will start with your last statement "you are the god of your own existence, now go create" very well said and I agree 100%. IMO you are the effortless creator of the cosmos, you created Paradise just to be alive, it can not possibly get any better than this just open your eyes it is paradise. Unfortunately God does not always realize that it is god, do to an influx of constant thought and emotion god can very easily come to the belief that it is a mortal human being, the Light of awareness becomes cover in darkness and the world becomes dull and lifeless. The immortal genius that creates entire universes and created the human brain falls from grace and loses itself to the illusion of time and mortality. There is a way to for God/Goddess to return to grace and realize it's true power which is Love, not the sappy emotional love the love of which I speak is a very light and easy thing, it should take an effort that is not there to hold it back. That is why you created this world, because you could not experience or express love without the human experience. 

Always be Aware of Space : Can you become directly aware of all the empty space around you?

Time is an illusion but the Earth is very Real : there is no time all that exists is the universe at this present moment. Eternity

All things come and go but the Light remains Eternal : you are the Light, Awareness, the stillness, the Silent Witness, not fleeting, Unwavering, Eternal, immortal. 

The world is not hell it is actually a very peaceful paradise

"if I err, I err only against my own soul, for in the Light i know Allah's will as my own will. Muhammad

"it is not I but the Father in me that does the works" JC


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 11, 2017)

New Age United said:


> I will do my best to keep this rational. I will start with your last statement "you are the god of your own existence, now go create" very well said and I agree 100%. IMO you are the effortless creator of the cosmos, you created Paradise just to be alive, it can not possibly get any better than this just open your eyes it is paradise. Unfortunately God does not always realize that it is god, do to an influx of constant thought and emotion god can very easily come to the belief that it is a mortal human being, the Light of awareness becomes cover in darkness and the world becomes dull and lifeless. The immortal genius that creates entire universes and created the human brain falls from grace and loses itself to the illusion of time and mortality. There is a way to for God/Goddess to return to grace and realize it's true power which is Love, not the sappy emotional love the love of which I speak is a very light and easy thing, it should take an effort that is not there to hold it back. That is why you created this world, because you could not experience or express love without the human experience.
> 
> Always be Aware of Space : Can you become directly aware of all the empty space around you?
> 
> ...


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## New Age United (Aug 11, 2017)

It's just my opinion of course, it is not important, just as nothing is important, not even the survival of humanity is important. Also just my opinion.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 11, 2017)

New Age United said:


> It's just my opinion of course, it is not important, just as nothing is important, not even the survival of humanity is important. Also just my opinion.


That went from lightness to darkness quickly!

I meant no offense. I'm a smart ass and I don't even like myself sometimes.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 11, 2017)

Of course survival of humanity is important to us.
Destructive religious nonsense should be targeted for elimination.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 11, 2017)

And I didn't take any offense to either of your memes I'm used to people not agreeing with me.

The survival of humanity is important but that is a subjective perspective which exists only in the mind it has no real objective existenc. If you are building a house then it is very important that you lay the foundation first, but when you realize that even the construction of the house is not actually important then how important is the laying of the foundation. If humanity is to survive and transcend suffering then yes destructive religious non sense will have to be eliminated I agree. Please understand that I understand that almost everything I say is just an opinion. I always feel like saying strictly my opinion before I say anything but that would get annoying quick.


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 12, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> okay athiest, to argue against the word of the Lord .Your eyes have to see the light of the truth, as it is written in the Holy Bible authorized king james version .That grapevine is Jesus Christ .Athiest use false doctrines written by men to debate with thorns and thistles written by man .As we near Revelation chapter 6 nearing the end of this world age . God's people (US UK) brother nations know your true history. This is the reason we are out numbered by athiest masses .With there political correctness immoral evil behavior. They are getting ready to worship Satan =anti-pope francis .but have the spirit of slumber over them .A third of God's children WILL bow .They don't know that, because they don't give a fuck that's why .an haven't even seen what is written. What nation is most blessed closest to the dew of heaven and taste the fat of the lamb USA baby! We got too much grain what must we do with it? Who saved us with an atomic bomb from Japan Christ delivered his own .He will take care of his own .Who landed on the moon first Christ blessed our nation with a USA flag on that moon first .We share our blessings with our precious brother nation (UK). The gospel is the good news I bring you brethren .Who did that ?Christ did that .Can you see we are the only two nations US UK that worship Jesus Christ , besides Israel.There are still some righteous men and women ready to lay down there life for Christ in US UK .Every other nations worships anything other than God are all heathen .It's bloodlines had set up false images before them .God multiplied our nation as numerous as the sand of the seas as promised .So we had the troops to rescue our precious people Israel .Every heathen Nation is receiving power from Satan since 2012 when the 5th trump was blown .north Korea false worship gaining power the mohammadans . The sorcerers in the original manuscripts are drug dealers the cartels .Our enemies are swarming .As it is Written it shall happen the athiest will take God's name from the vocabulary an weaken this great nation .We don't get as many blessings as we use too gay mirrage , abortion on an on an on. You think God is going to bless that , certainly not. I will bring you the word i carry the priest line .God will deliver us from bondage again just as he did using moses . Moses is coming back


YHWH was just another god of just another ancient people. His one claim to originality was his dislike for artwork. Aside from that, couldn't tell him apart from about 100 other gods of the time. My question to you would be why you're capable of recognizing that all the other ancient gods were mere myths but with the Hebrew god that fact somehow escaped you. The Hebrews must be a magical people or something. Oddly, I seem to be one of the few people who are immune to their magic book, cuz a guy stuffing two of every species on earth into a boat doesn't seem all that convincing to me somehow.

I do believe that there are supernatural entities, like the "being of light" who meets people at death, but YHWH is clearly a fictional character in a book composed by an admittedly very imaginative people. To give it any more significance than that would be rather ill advised. Just be thankful that the ogre is fictional.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 12, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> YHWH was just another god of just another ancient people. His one claim to originality was his dislike for artwork. Aside from that, couldn't tell him apart from about 100 other gods of the time. My question to you would be why you're capable of recognizing that all the other ancient gods were mere myths but with the Hebrew god that fact somehow escaped you. The Hebrews must be a magical people or something. Oddly, I seem to be one of the few people who are immune to their magic book, cuz a guy stuffing two of every species on earth into a boat doesn't seem all that convincing to me somehow.
> 
> I do believe that there are supernatural entities, like the "being of light" who meets people at death, but YHWH is clearly a fictional character in a book composed by an admittedly very imaginative people. To give it any more significance than that would be rather ill advised. Just be thankful that the ogre is fictional.


Very good point about recognizing other gods as fiction but not your own. What exactly do you mean by "super natural" entities and "being of light" can you elaborate? And I just want to point out that "YHWH is clearly a fictional character" is an an argument from incredulity.


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 13, 2017)

New Age United said:


> Very good point about recognizing other gods as fiction but not your own. What exactly do you mean by "super natural" entities and "being of light" can you elaborate? And I just want to point out that "YHWH is clearly a fictional character" is an an argument from incredulity.


By supernatural I mean not anything normally found on earth. You could say that non-physical entities are a part of nature and therefore natural. I just couldn't think of any better way to describe discarnate entities, though I guess I could use that term instead.

YHWH was clearly a revised version of the Egyptian high god Amun. He dwelled in a holy mountain, Jebel Barkal today, much like YHWH on Mt Sinai or whereever it was. Let's face it, any normal modern person can easily see that YHWH is a made up character just like his prototype Amun and all the other gods of the region. None of them get special status as being not made up, why would they when they obviously are. 

For instance, if YHWH were in fact a real entity and had limitless power then why would he let the Babylonians destroy his temple? And the convenient excuse of "to punish the Israelites" won't wash because how does the temple benefit them? With the temple gone, they didn't have to waste animals anymore, because that was the only place acceptable to do the sacrifices. The temple getting destroyed hurt nobody but YHWH himself, so why did he let it happen?

There are no gods because a god is a thing that you do things for in hope of deriving personal benefit, usually bountiful harvests and military success. So obviously that would not be an advanced entity capable of creating universes. Sounds more like something you would summon up with a Ouija board. Obviously a real "Creator" would not be involved in petty deals with humans like that and would have no use for worship or sacrifices whatsoever. If you want to test whether a god is real then an easy method is to ask yourself if the entity ever asked for anything. If the answer is yes, it isn't the Creator if one exists. It's some dude making shit up.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Aug 13, 2017)

New Age United said:


> I will do my best to keep this rational. I will start with your last statement "you are the god of your own existence, now go create" very well said and I agree 100%. IMO you are the effortless creator of the cosmos, you created Paradise just to be alive, it can not possibly get any better than this just open your eyes it is paradise. Unfortunately God does not always realize that it is god, do to an influx of constant thought and emotion god can very easily come to the belief that it is a mortal human being, the Light of awareness becomes cover in darkness and the world becomes dull and lifeless. The immortal genius that creates entire universes and created the human brain falls from grace and loses itself to the illusion of time and mortality. There is a way to for God/Goddess to return to grace and realize it's true power which is Love, not the sappy emotional love the love of which I speak is a very light and easy thing, it should take an effort that is not there to hold it back. That is why you created this world, because you could not experience or express love without the human experience.
> 
> Always be Aware of Space : Can you become directly aware of all the empty space around you?
> 
> ...


I agree with ya dude it's hard to explain to people. I don't bother mostly, people are so brainwashed nowadays they can barely see their hand in front of their face.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Aug 13, 2017)

Except maybe the whole this is paradise thing.......one of those things that's hard to reason. Like how can this be paradise? Bc of its potential? Yes we have the potential to be in paradise. But we ruin it by letting ourselves be controlled and used. I also kind of agree about nothing being important. At the end of the day nothing is really more or less important than anything else. It's all fleeting, everything is just moment, a simple effect of the Big Bang. Still unwinding and expanding, I pretty much just envision the universe as a chemical reaction. Something that happened and will eventually end and even tho it seems like an eternity to us it's really just a blink of eye.

So pretty much either perfection does not exist or everything is perfect. There is no in between, how can something have "flaws" if it's exactly as it was meant to be? I wish we a people would stop throwing rocks and trying to trying to take all the sand in the sandbox for ourselves and realize that all the things we stress ourselves out over on a daily basis don't mean shit. We suffer for nothing.

I'm guilty of stressing over things that I shouldn't. But I'm trying to transcend this madness.

Ps: it's difficult trying to explain things with this point of view. Bc either everything matters or nothing matters. Bc everything is connected, we all have the same origin. We just choose what to care about.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Aug 13, 2017)

Just my opinion......


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Aug 13, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> By supernatural I mean not anything normally found on earth. You could say that non-physical entities are a part of nature and therefore natural. I just couldn't think of any better way to describe discarnate entities, though I guess I could use that term instead.
> 
> YHWH was clearly a revised version of the Egyptian high god Amun. He dwelled in a holy mountain, Jebel Barkal today, much like YHWH on Mt Sinai or whereever it was. Let's face it, any normal modern person can easily see that YHWH is a made up character just like his prototype Amun and all the other gods of the region. None of them get special status as being not made up, why would they when they obviously are.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. I don't believe in Christianity or any other religions view of god but I do believe in a "higher" power. Something that is so far out of our scope of reality that we can't comprehend it. I don't believe in some petty tyrant in the clouds. The god is described in the Bible does not sound like a "god" to me or a..... Since my definition of a god is different than most peoples I will use a different placeholder for my definition which will be "demi-god" so this will be less confusing. I will be using everyone else's definition for the rest of this post.

So the god in the Bible and most other religions sound like the pettiness of man to me. No god would care for such pettiness as being worshipped. Sounds like they are trying to make us worship a demon to me.

In my own opinion religion is nothing but a tool for control the masses.

Heaven or Hell.......this is heaven and hell you can't exist in only one. Shadows are created from light and there is always a light on the darkness. There is no yin without yang.

I also don't really believe in death, just transformation. We humans are made up of a bunch of things. A bunch of things that are found on this planet. A bunch of things that we can write down on paper and say this is what you are made of. Except for what's in the mind.....that which controls our bodies..... pretty much everything that existed when the Big Bang happened is stil here. There is no more of less matter in the universe. 

I think the same applies to our souls. Which I simply refer to as "life energy". And energy can neither be created nor destroyed.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 13, 2017)

Very well said @BobCajun and @bizarrojohnson thank you for your for your respectful replies.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 13, 2017)

And by Paradise I am referring to the beauty and serenity of the earth and the heavens. I realize that is subjective. If you want to transcend suffering I would highly recommend the book " A New Earth " by Eckhart Tolle. Very wise man well worth the $ 15.


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Aug 16, 2017)

bizarrojohnson said:


> I agree with this. I don't believe in Christianity or any other religions view of god but I do believe in a "higher" power. Something that is so far out of our scope of reality that we can't comprehend it. I don't believe in some petty tyrant in the clouds. The god is described in the Bible does not sound like a "god" to me or a..... Since my definition of a god is different than most peoples I will use a different placeholder for my definition which will be "demi-god" so this will be less confusing. I will be using everyone else's definition for the rest of this post.
> 
> So the god in the Bible and most other religions sound like the pettiness of man to me. No god would care for such pettiness as being worshipped. Sounds like they are trying to make us worship a demon to me.
> 
> ...


The first evidence of a "BELIEF" The Bird Man Cult, seems to track on a sorta, kinda, parallel path to your thinking on a basic level, I do not know what big brains have written/researched it, Dr.Joseph Campbell mentions it in his original lecture series. Could be enough info around to be interesting. You might check it out.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Aug 18, 2017)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> The first evidence of a "BELIEF" The Bird Man Cult, seems to track on a sorta, kinda, parallel path to your thinking on a basic level, I do not know what big brains have written/researched it, Dr.Joseph Campbell mentions it in his original lecture series. Could be enough info around to be interesting. You might check it out.


Lol the bird man cult.......great I feel insane now. I'll check it out, thnx tho.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Aug 19, 2017)

bizarrojohnson said:


> Lol the bird man cult.......great I feel insane now. I'll check it out, thnx tho.


Think about it,"Bird Man Cult", has primitive written all over it. Don't say "great I feel insane now". Say "Great I feel Stone-age now". Or on a higher plain say "I know my views may not be mainstream but to learn they are arguably paleolithic, that's insane". LOL.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Aug 19, 2017)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Think about it,"Bird Man Cult", has primitive written all over it. Don't say "great I feel insane now". Say "Great I feel Stone-age now". Or on a higher plain say "I know my views may not be mainstream but to learn they are arguably paleolithic, that's insane". LOL.


Yeah I made that statement before I looked it up. It sounded like some current crazy cult in my head. Still can't find anything in their beliefs tho.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Aug 19, 2017)

bizarrojohnson said:


> Yeah I made that statement before I looked it up. It sounded like some current crazy cult in my head. Still can't find anything in their beliefs tho.


Yes ,I've tried to research it in the past, Campbell shows art from different caves one dated to 30,000(?) yrs., another much older 80,000(?), showing dead in the bird man state. They know it was dispersed. The art shows it has after-life aspects. I can't remember the rest of the lecture. I am thinking more is known about the cult.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 21, 2017)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Yes ,I've tried to research it in the past, Campbell shows art from different caves one dated to 30,000(?) yrs., another much older 80,000(?), showing dead in the bird man state. They know it was dispersed. The art shows it has after-life aspects. I can't remember the rest of the lecture. I am thinking more is known about the cult.


It's down to common sense.

Man, throughout it's history, has always had basic, common sense...until recently, of course.

Man has always seen things in a very cut and dry manner: Things above them beyond reach (the sun, stars, birds, etc.) are "heavenly" and "good". Things beneath them (lizards, snakes, ravines, dark place, etc.) are "bad" and "evil".

It has nothing to do with any greater power. It has to do with basic perception.

The mythology of Egypt is far, far older than that of the Bible, yet the stories are nearly identical. To wit:

_The one great God has a great woman give birth to God's power on earth that will avenge the father by destroying the serpent of evil and bring peace to the world.
_
That sounds like the story of Jesus, son of God and Mary, getting rid of Lucifer, doesn't it?

It isn't.

That is the story of Horus, the son of Osiris and Isis, killing Set. It was told around 1,000 years before the Bible was ever written.

Man has always looked to the sky for what is good and the ground for what is beneath them and used the symbols of each accordingly. It has nothing to do with gods. It's simple, basic, common sense with a little imagination thrown in for a good story. Nothing more.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Aug 21, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> It's down to common sense.
> 
> Man, throughout it's history, has always had basic, common sense...until recently, of course.
> 
> ...


Shame we don't live close. I would challenge to a Taco eating contest. 3 of 5 match, different place each time. I knew tribals had two realms but didn't think they dumped all their head aches on Terra Firma's side of the Ledger.. Guess that tornado hit was a chilied up Wind God having a gas attack? The Bird Cult fits well with above ground burials. the posers are, was he reincarnating as a bird, about to fly to the Happy Hunting Grounds, Going elsewhere. I don't think they can do much more. CREATORS OF A RELIGION, What should the Attitude be towards the assemblers of a religion? Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery. Plagerism abounds but hasn't been concepted yet so we're good to go.Vast scarcity of original thinking. Or, the masses went for it once, let's run it by again.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 21, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> if I wanted to I could lead all you straight to God .But its all yalls shitty attitudes and fucked up ways yall grew into . It's a rigid gap yall are so hard headed its impossible for God to use any of you .an that one so called Christian in here . Isn't a Christian I couldn't tell him apart from the athiest .He just follows the crowd .I can't understand why you just refuse to believe its so wierd .


That's me you are talking about. Yea. I cut up and joke. I'm made in gods image. If I have a sense of humor so does he.

You don't know me though. 

Go ahead and be like a lot of Christians. Think you are better and look down your nose at everyone.

I think its funny. Someone asks you how you see the spec in your brothers eye but can't see the log in yours and all you have in answer is question marks.

You don't even know the bible.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 21, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Go ahead and be like a lot of Christians. Think you are better and look down your nose at everyone.


That's the only reason they're Christians to begin with - so they can berate others and look down their noses at them. It makes them feel better about their own failed and miserable lives.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> That sounds like something a Godly leader would type.((SMH))
> 
> And yes,your definitely on drugs.


I know of a preacher that is known to let some four letter words fly in a sermon.



TacoMac said:


> That's the only reason they're Christians to begin with - so they can berate others and look down their noses at them. It makes them feel better about their own failed and miserable lives.


I agree that there a lot of Christians like that. Not all though. I try my best not to. 

I used to think somewhat like that. I now am more of a live and let live type person. 
I'm on here for entertainment. If someone wants to have a serious conversation about then I will. 

I don't like organized religion because of those very reasons stated. 

I've seen some things happen in church that are not very Christian. 

Jesus is the way to heaven, not church.

Those are my beliefs though. You and anyone else is allowed to believe as they wish and its not my place to condemn or judge.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 21, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I know of a preacher that is known to let some four letter words fly in a sermon.
> 
> 
> I agree that there a lot of Christians like that. Not all though. I try my best not to.
> ...


When I was a kid I was sitting in church and the preacher who never used any profanity all the sudden started dropping bombs bro ...lol .....he was actually pissed because I guess before service he heard some of his elders and ushers cussing up a storm....so he explained this situation and repeated it ......il never forget it.....I remember I was in junior high goofing off with my buddy in the sound room .....and the pastor says .....I heard one if my elders say Fuck today.....you could almost feel a slight vacuum from everybody gasping at the same time LOL....he had to give a formal apology to the congregation an the PCofG had him on there shit list for a while after that one.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> When I was a kid I was sitting in church and the preacher who never used any profanity all the sudden started dropping bombs bro ...lol .....he was actually pissed because I guess before service he heard some of his elders and ushers cussing up a storm....so he explained this situation and repeated it ......il never forget it.....I remember I was in junior high goofing off with my buddy in the sound room .....and the pastor says .....I heard one if my elders say Fuck today.....you could almost feel a slight vacuum from everybody gasping at the same time LOL....he had to give a formal apology to the congregation an the PCofG had him on there shit list for a while after that one.


Reminds me of this song. Its funny.


----------



## im4satori (Aug 23, 2017)

I don't know
you don't know
where not gonna know
learn to live with it

and stop telling other people what they can and cant do to themselves

its my right to ingest or consume any substance I want as long as im not endangering anyone else
its my right to drive with my seat belt off or without a helmet
its might right to kill myself if I so choose
and so on...................

my 2 cents


----------



## ChefKimbo (Aug 24, 2017)

New Age United said:


> Where exactly in the old testament or the new testament does it discuss "angels raping little kids". A virgin is not necessarily a child, is that what you are referring to? I don't recall the Virgin birth of Jesus ever saying that angels or God himself having any sexual relations with Mary, just that she was a virgin and miraculously gave birth to Jesus. My question is why do you rearrange words and concepts to fit your own beliefs, that is confirmation bias.


Most prevalent issue IMO is, Christians simply cannot read. Most were never taught to properly read in any capacity, and do not understand the importance of context.

Willful Ignorance is also a formidable weapon.


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 25, 2017)

ChefKimbo said:


> Most were never taught to properly read


Or think objectively for themselves.


----------



## RoseGarden79 (Aug 27, 2017)

TL;DR...To believe in some omnipotent being goes against all logic and reason. There isn't a single shred of evidence that Jesus ever existed. The book of tales, we, the bible is not proof


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Aug 29, 2017)

In conclusion, we're lost..


----------



## New Age United (Aug 29, 2017)

RoseGarden79 said:


> TL;DR...To believe in some omnipotent being goes against all logic and reason. There isn't a single shred of evidence that Jesus ever existed. The book of tales, we, the bible is not proof


Burden of proof. Just bc there is no evidence does not mean he never existed. An omnipotent being can be perfectly logical and backed by sound reasoning but that doesn't mean that is the truth. The fact is that whoever is responsible for the words that the character jesus speaks in the four gospels was very wise. Just because you do not comprehend the wisdom yourself does not discredit the wisdom in any way, you must experience an awakening within your self before you can recognize such wisdom.


----------



## PCXV (Aug 29, 2017)

New Age United said:


> Burden of proof. Just bc there is no evidence does not mean he never existed. An omnipotent being can be perfectly logical and backed by sound reasoning but that doesn't mean that is the truth. The fact is that whoever is responsible for the words that the character jesus speaks in the four gospels was very wise. Just because you do not comprehend the wisdom yourself does not discredit the wisdom in any way, you must experience an awakening within your self before you can recognize such wisdom.


Previous religions are responsible.


----------



## ChefKimbo (Aug 29, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Previous religions are responsible.


Hosea 11:1
"When Israel was a youth I loved him, And out of Egypt I called My son."


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 29, 2017)

why are there so many Jesus characters long before the christian version surfaced. samo flood, samo space noids coming down for the sky and making us slaves to them, samo samo, cept the christians are late to the boat and sold a bunch of extra embellishments to boot. all the jesus' probably loved on bingo, so...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2017)

why do you need to let the atheist know anything? religion is a personal decision, and should be between yourself and god. if you're trying to make someone believe something they don't want to believe, it leads to terrorism, either by you trying to force your beliefs on someone, or by people trying to defend their own beliefs.
God is supposed to be loving and accepting, about the end of the old testament he got some anger counseling, and has been a lot mellower since.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> why are there so many Jesus characters long before the christian version surfaced. samo flood, samo space noids coming down for the sky and making us slaves to them, samo samo, cept the christians are late to the boat and sold a bunch of extra embellishments to boot. all the jesus' probably loved on bingo, so...


because they're the latest thing, in terms of religious history. they took what worked for them from the previous religions, used it to recruit from the older religions, and they kept expanding.
some religions might actually start because one person has a personal epiphany, and hes really trying to make the world a better place, but as soon as he starts spreading his message, there will be con men, lazy bastards, power hungry asshats, and just plain morons who will jump aboard for various reasons, and the founders message and mission gets buried in the bullshit people cause where ever they go.
just keep god to yourself, anyone who wants to find him should be able to


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 29, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> because they're the latest thing, in terms of religious history. they took what worked for them from the previous religions, used it to recruit from the older religions, and they kept expanding.
> some religions might actually start because one person has a personal epiphany, and hes really trying to make the world a better place, but as soon as he starts spreading his message, there will be con men, lazy bastards, power hungry asshats, and just plain morons who will jump aboard for various reasons, and the founders message and mission gets buried in the bullshit people cause where ever they go.
> just keep god to yourself, anyone who wants to find him should be able to


then that would make at least the very last "jesus", the ones christians subscribe to, a fraud since there were ones hundreds of years prior to his appearance? this seems very telling as far as christianity goes


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2017)

every "messiah" so far has been a fraud, unless you're one of the people who believe in that particular one.
except for the very first guy to come up with the idea, all religions pick the bones of their predecessors. They build on prior mythos to establish their own "legitimacy", and tailor the tales to fit their own needs.


----------



## ChefKimbo (Aug 29, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and tailor the tales to fit their own needs.


Like economic slavery.


----------



## draxhemp (Aug 30, 2017)

I been declared dead 3 times trust me there is NO GOD


----------



## New Age United (Aug 31, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why do you need to let the atheist know anything? religion is a personal decision, and should be between yourself and god. if you're trying to make someone believe something they don't want to believe, it leads to terrorism, either by you trying to force your beliefs on someone, or by people trying to defend their own beliefs.
> God is supposed to be loving and accepting, about the end of the old testament he got some anger counseling, and has been a lot mellower since.


Saying that God is supposed to be loving and accepting is like saying it is supposed to rain today bc that is what the forecast said, at least the forecast is based on science and not on faith alone but either way it is not supposed to be anything, it will either rain or it will not I have come to believe that the only reason in this world is causal not a means to an end. As a psychopath I have very different opinions on what the creator might be I believe that God like me is also a psychopath, not recognizing good and evil which have no real objective existence. "Do not eat from the tree of the knowledge of good and evil" The Torah


----------



## New Age United (Aug 31, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> because they're the latest thing, in terms of religious history. they took what worked for them from the previous religions, used it to recruit from the older religions, and they kept expanding.
> some religions might actually start because one person has a personal epiphany, and hes really trying to make the world a better place, but as soon as he starts spreading his message, there will be con men, lazy bastards, power hungry asshats, and just plain morons who will jump aboard for various reasons, and the founders message and mission gets buried in the bullshit people cause where ever they go.
> just keep god to yourself, anyone who wants to find him should be able to


If not for the wise words of the prophet Eckhart Tolle I would not be here today, I am glad he did not keep the message to himself. I agree there will always be those who pursue selfish agendas and destroy the message but if not for the prophets many would never find god on their own including myself. Some people have taught themselves calculus in a few short months but the vast majority have to spend a few years in school rigorously studying the material before they finally catch on, a teacher who already understands will go a long way for these people.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2017)

you are not a psychopath, if you were, you certainly wouldn't belong to this website, you would be too busy plotting and carrying out mayhem to have time to grow weed. take it from a certified sociopath, with commitment papers to prove it.
i've never needed the words of anyone else to keep going, my relationship with god is personal and private, and does not require any kind of intermediary. i haven't set foot in a church since i was a child, and feel no need to start now, nor do i feel the need for spiritual guidance.
i don't think god needs a prophet, if you seek him on your own, he's there to find.
when eckhart tolle gives all his books and videos away for free, then i might read one of them, but i doubt it. anyone who tries to make any kind of profit off of religion is no prophet


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 31, 2017)

Is this conversation about faith or religion?

Because if it is about religion you are spelling prophet incorrectly. Try profit. 

The Romans figured it out best. Combine church and state for the most wealth going to the least people. 

I guess they modeled their business of religion after the Egyptians. But found many made up gods too confusing for the masses. So they incorporated the successful Jewish people and their mysterious "one god" concept and then forced them to write the New Testament to their specs at swordpoint. 

They didn't have to sell the new book like the earlier prophets sold their version. They had the ultimate sales force. The roman army. 

That is a well managed company. Their territory became the whole world pretty much at the time.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 31, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you are not a psychopath, if you were, you certainly wouldn't belong to this website, you would be too busy plotting and carrying out mayhem to have time to grow weed. take it from a certified sociopath, with commitment papers to prove it.
> i've never needed the words of anyone else to keep going, my relationship with god is personal and private, and does not require any kind of intermediary. i haven't set foot in a church since i was a child, and feel no need to start now, nor do i feel the need for spiritual guidance.
> i don't think god needs a prophet, if you seek him on your own, he's there to find.
> when eckhart tolle gives all his books and videos away for free, then i might read one of them, but i doubt it. anyone who tries to make any kind of profit off of religion is no prophet


I've never spoke with my psychiatrist about it bc I don't want him to think that I am a danger to society but I have done a lot of research and I am quite certain I am. Did you know that it is estimated that 5 % of the population are psychopaths and the majority being functioning and not at risk of causing harm to people or social order. Unfortunately I am also schizophrenic and if my doctor feels that I am having thoughts about harming others he may institutionalize me so I try to stay away from the subject of psychopathy. 

The reason I was so close to suicide was bc I was in the early stages of the budding process and what was left of my conscience was telling me that I should kill myself before I caused great evil and harm to others. I was not a born psychopath I was a budding psychopath and once had a very solid conscience as well as emotions both of which are gone now. The book "A New Earth" was given to me in this time of chrisis and clearly showed me the way out of that situation. "You shall not charge a mean price for the word" Muhammad. Even prophets have to make a living and prophets are not concerned with religion but enlightenment. I highly recommend the book to anyone who would like to transcend suffering but since you are a sociopath I assume you are not suffering at all.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 31, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Is this conversation about faith or religion?
> 
> Because if it is about religion you are spelling prophet incorrectly. Try profit.
> 
> ...


The conversation can be about whatever we like the OP has abandoned the thread.

Yes I agree with everything you've said except the Jews writing the bible at sword point do you have any peer reviewed data to support that? A very good book about the writing of the new testament is God Against the Gods I forget the authors name and much of the material I do not recall if the authors were Jewish or not.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2017)

i WAS a sociopath, i'm one of the rare few who matured out of it and developed a conscience, even if it seems stunted by comparison with others. i avoid contact with most people because having empathy sucks, and i don't like to feel my own pain, let alone others.
everyone, including myself, uses one or more "crutches" to hobble through their days. people like to rationalize to themselves that they're doing it all by themselves, but take their crutch away and they'd stumble pretty quick.
i smoke weed, grow weed, avoid people, and actually take meds (lexapro) to be able to go to the store without running people over with my cart and smacking them with french bread for blocking the aisles.
those are my crutches, and i probably have more i rationalize into invisibility to myself.
i'd rather no one kick them out from under me, and i try not to kick anyone elses.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 31, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i WAS a sociopath, i'm one of the rare few who matured out of it and developed a conscience, even if it seems stunted by comparison with others. i avoid contact with most people because having empathy sucks, and i don't like to feel my own pain, let alone others.
> everyone, including myself, uses one or more "crutches" to hobble through their days. people like to rationalize to themselves that they're doing it all by themselves, but take their crutch away and they'd stumble pretty quick.
> i smoke weed, grow weed, avoid people, and actually take meds (lexapro) to be able to go to the store without running people over with my cart and smacking them with french bread for blocking the aisles.
> those are my crutches, and i probably have more i rationalize into invisibility to myself.
> i'd rather no one kick them out from under me, and i try not to kick anyone elses.


Are you certain you've developed a conscience? Bc I still have the cognitive ability to choose between right and wrong but there is no emotional backlash if I decide to choose wrong. I don't have any emotions at all not even anger. I am very patient when people are trying to annoy me or push my buttons, but I could still cut a person's head off with a smile on my face.

Yes I too have my crutches smoking weed and tobacco but I find they are more of a distraction from boredom since I myself am reclusive and very lethargic. That is one emotion I do still experience is boredom.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2017)

oh, i definitely feel, anger a lot, joy quite a bit less, but some.....and i started to feel bad for other peoples pain a while back....thought i was going crazy for a while, then someone explained to me that i was going sane....and i thought " being sane sucks, i was much happier when i was crazy"...and i still think so


----------



## New Age United (Aug 31, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh, i definitely feel, anger a lot, joy quite a bit less, but some.....and i started to feel bad for other peoples pain a while back....thought i was going crazy for a while, then someone explained to me that i was going sane....and i thought " being sane sucks, i was much happier when i was crazy"...and i still think so


Lol yes I thank God every day for my psycopathy


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 31, 2017)

draxhemp said:


> I been declared dead 3 times trust me there is NO GOD


Why is that?

I got a cousin that was dead for over 7 minutes. Swears to this day of going to heaven and being told it wasn't her time.

I've seen some weird stuff myself.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 31, 2017)

New Age United said:


> The conversation can be about whatever we like the OP has abandoned the thread.
> 
> Yes I agree with everything you've said except the Jews writing the bible at sword point do you have any peer reviewed data to support that? A very good book about the writing of the new testament is God Against the Gods I forget the authors name and much of the material I do not recall if the authors were Jewish or not.



I do not. It is something they taught in Hebrew school when I was a child. It is supposedly part of the history but I do not have a link or book to quote.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 1, 2017)

Been dead twice its like shutting off an old black and white tv. Picture shrinks to a single point and no memory.
1. electrocuted
2. exanguinated
Not saying there's no god or after life, I just saw zero.
Was dead for a while each time.

Good hunting


----------



## dagwood45431 (Sep 16, 2017)

Tom Iluebe said:


> This is a wonderful write-up! If my people which are called by my name shall humble themselves and pray and seek my face , and turn from their wicked ways the God will here from heaven America people must return back to God! and forsake same sex marriage and the worship of Satan.


Does your wife know you're gay?


----------



## morgwar (Sep 16, 2017)

How bout we just try to be good people and keep our personal lives and beliefs to our selves. That's a bit easier to do, works in communities all over the world. 
Please, thank you, hello, good bye, polite and courteous.
Why do people Gotta be marching around with signs and screaming in your face that your going to hell, when all you're doing is trying to get your mail or buy some toilet paper. Got people in feather boas and bondage leather doing the same thing telling me were here we're etc Some of us just wanna live normal lives without all that static every damn day. 
Can't sit in a public park and eat a sandwich without some dude trying to get me born again, or some other dude offering bjs, or some chick taking a dump on a flag, or throwing around tampons for feminism.
I want to eat my sandwich and watch the fcking birds Dammit.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Sep 16, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I want to eat my sandwich and watch the fcking birds Dammit.


You poor, poor man.


----------



## ChefKimbo (Sep 16, 2017)

Tom Iluebe said:


> This is a wonderful write-up! If my people which are called by my name shall humble themselves and pray and seek my face , and turn from their wicked ways the God will here from heaven America people must return back to God! and forsake same sex marriage and the worship of Satan.


God yes, not Jesus Christ. That's something.....different.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> okay athiest, to argue against the word of the Lord .Your eyes have to see the light of the truth, as it is written in the Holy Bible authorized king james version .That grapevine is Jesus Christ .Athiest use false doctrines written by men to debate with thorns and thistles written by man .As we near Revelation chapter 6 nearing the end of this world age . God's people (US UK) brother nations know your true history. This is the reason we are out numbered by athiest masses .With there political correctness immoral evil behavior. They are getting ready to worship Satan =anti-pope francis .but have the spirit of slumber over them .A third of God's children WILL bow .They don't know that, because they don't give a fuck that's why .an haven't even seen what is written. What nation is most blessed closest to the dew of heaven and taste the fat of the lamb USA baby! We got too much grain what must we do with it? Who saved us with an atomic bomb from Japan Christ delivered his own .He will take care of his own .Who landed on the moon first Christ blessed our nation with a USA flag on that moon first .We share our blessings with our precious brother nation (UK). The gospel is the good news I bring you brethren .Who did that ?Christ did that .Can you see we are the only two nations US UK that worship Jesus Christ , besides Israel.There are still some righteous men and women ready to lay down there life for Christ in US UK .Every other nations worships anything other than God are all heathen .It's bloodlines had set up false images before them .God multiplied our nation as numerous as the sand of the seas as promised .So we had the troops to rescue our precious people Israel .Every heathen Nation is receiving power from Satan since 2012 when the 5th trump was blown .north Korea false worship gaining power the mohammadans . The sorcerers in the original manuscripts are drug dealers the cartels .Our enemies are swarming .As it is Written it shall happen the athiest will take God's name from the vocabulary an weaken this great nation .We don't get as many blessings as we use too gay mirrage , abortion on an on an on. You think God is going to bless that , certainly not. I will bring you the word i carry the priest line .God will deliver us from bondage again just as he did using moses . Moses is coming back



Have a look here for a different point of view, I'm trying to help people not convert them. Christianity has a rich ancient meditative tradition. Long before the KJV and even the catholic church. God judges you like other men, By you thoughts, words and actions, and that's about it. You are made in his image after all, and God is just, and this is what you judge by, the facts. You get to heaven by attaining a state of grace, not a state of delusion, you can't get through the pearly gates with a heart full of hate, no baggage allowed, or it wouldn't be heaven, just another form of life here. If that were the case, heaven would be a lot like North Korea, where all you do is praise the great leader, at least in north Korea you can die.

You will die, accept this, it is self centered, to say the least, to have the creator of the universe (a third anyway) as your imaginary friend. Most so called "christian evangelicals" would be against letting someone like Jesus into the country. He did believe in free health care after all and was against the sword (guns). "What kind of gun would Jesus own", is not a serious theological question. Fundamentalism is intellectual cowardice, as well as, real cowardice. Unfortunately it is often coupled with child abuse and the cult like behavior of home and parochial schooling. Much delusion, hypocrisy and outright lies, are a big part of the fundamentalist/evangelical movement. Read more than one book, read a science one, there are many.

Watch this video for some education, this guy forgot more than your preacher ever knew about the Bible. A good, honest, intelligent, educated and honorable man, will you slander him and call him an agent of evil? Lets see some morals, ethics, courage and faith. Watch this video to the end and think for a bit.






I am not an agent of satan, but a mindfulness teacher who sometimes gives spiritual council to christian ministers, even though I'm an atheist, I have nothing against honest christians, fundamentalist are not honest with themselves. Watch the video before responding, if you have the moral courage to learn something new. This is an act of compassion, ignorance often leads to suffering.

Try this one for a broader perspective on life


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## New Age United (Oct 17, 2017)

Heisenberg said:


>


Unfortunately not all atheist are as intelligent or as educated as you Heisenberg, there are many who are making the same blunders as most theists. I had a very short argument with a gnostic atheist last night on Facebook, he began with the statement "there is no God, therefore God does not have a gender" I pointed out that just because you believe there is no God does not mean there is no God, and vice versa. He replied "and just because you believe there is a God does not mean there actually is one, in fact there is evidence that proves otherwise". I said yes that is what I meant by vice versa. May I ask what evidence exactly proves there is no God? And that was the end of the argument he didn't respond. The thing is that there are too many gnostic both atheist and theist, it is impossible to prove either but it is very easy to show someone that their gnostic mind set is irritational. 

Do you know of any online courses or sites that could improve my arguing skills?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2017)

New Age United said:


> Unfortunately not all atheist are as intelligent or as educated as you Heisenberg, there are many who are making the same blunders as most theists. I had a very short argument with a gnostic atheist last night on Facebook, he began with the statement "there is no God, therefore God does not have a gender" I pointed out that just because you believe there is no God does not mean there is no God, and vice versa. He replied "and just because you believe there is a God does not mean there actually is one, in fact there is evidence that proves otherwise". I said yes that is what I meant by vice versa. May I ask what evidence exactly proves there is no God? And that was the end of the argument he didn't respond. The thing is that there are too many gnostic both atheist and theist, it is impossible to prove either but it is very easy to show someone that their gnostic mind set is irritational.
> 
> Do you know of any online courses or sites that could improve my arguing skills?


It's called rhetoric, the art of making persuasive arguments, goes right back to the ancient greeks, lawyers are specialists in it. Just about winning though, not about the search for the truth.

This might be useful, based on countering the above and rational argument
https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/The_Fine_Art_of_Baloney_Detection


----------



## New Age United (Oct 17, 2017)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's called rhetoric, the art of making persuasive arguments, goes right back to the ancient greeks, lawyers are specialists in it. Just about winning though, not about the search for the truth.
> 
> This might be useful, based on countering the above and rational argument
> https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/The_Fine_Art_of_Baloney_Detection


Thank you I will check it out. That is another problem in our society and psychology is that everyone is trying to win the argument not to find the truth.


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 17, 2017)

New Age United said:


> Unfortunately not all atheist are as intelligent or as educated as you Heisenberg, there are many who are making the same blunders as most theists. I had a very short argument with a gnostic atheist last night on Facebook, he began with the statement "there is no God, therefore God does not have a gender" I pointed out that just because you believe there is no God does not mean there is no God, and vice versa. He replied "and just because you believe there is a God does not mean there actually is one, in fact there is evidence that proves otherwise". I said yes that is what I meant by vice versa. May I ask what evidence exactly proves there is no God? And that was the end of the argument he didn't respond. The thing is that there are too many gnostic both atheist and theist, it is impossible to prove either but it is very easy to show someone that their gnostic mind set is irritational.
> 
> Do you know of any online courses or sites that could improve my arguing skills?



This is the reason I do not follow any atheist pages on Facebook. I've never found one that was anything more than trolling. Because there are many paths that can lead to atheism, and because there are no underlying tenets to unite them, atheists run the gamut from enlightened thinkers to rebellious anti-socials. Just as the lack of belief in unicorns shouldn't be expected to bring people together, neither should atheism. We are all thrown in a category that shouldn't need to exist in the first place.

You seem to do a good job of communicating. You often employ the principle of charity. IOW, for the most part, you seem to actually strive to listen and understand what your opponents are saying rather than simply mine their words for mistakes. This is perhaps _the_ most important element for productive debate. 

If you want to learn to better argue then you'll need to take a course in logic. An introductory course is enough. You have to be able to look at an argument and easily recognize the premises, logical structure, assumptions and conclusion. You also need to understand where and why errors occur. That way you can tell the difference between legitimate arguments and fallacious arguments. For example, we all know the logical fallacy of argument from authority. But when is it okay to argue from authority? Is it ever okay to make a slippery slope argument? Then you should go on to learn other principles of critical thinking and skepticism, and it doesn't hurt to understand some of the basic elements of statistics. 

Also, when it comes to logical arguments, don't be afraid to take what you hear others say and make it your own. You need to actually understand what they are saying of course, rather than merely parroting it, but no one owns logic and facts, and most science communicators intend for their arguments to propagate in just this way. 

There is a site called The Great Courses which offer video lectures. They can be expensive, but if you know how to torrent, I don't think the Introduction to Formal Logic course is hard to find. There are also many great channels on youtube. As for web sites, I like:

https://wiki.lesswrong.com/wiki/Sequences
http://changingminds.org/
http://59ways.blogspot.com/p/index-of-unnatural-acts-that-can.html


----------



## New Age United (Oct 18, 2017)

Heisenberg said:


> This is the reason I do not follow any atheist pages on Facebook. I've never found one that was anything more than trolling. Because there are many paths that can lead to atheism, and because there are no underlying tenets to unite them, atheists run the gamut from enlightened thinkers to rebellious anti-socials. Just as the lack of belief in unicorns shouldn't be expected to bring people together, neither should atheism. We are all thrown in a category that shouldn't need to exist in the first place.
> 
> You seem to do a good job of communicating. You often employ the principle of charity. IOW, for the most part, you seem to actually strive to listen and understand what your opponents are saying rather than simply mine their words for mistakes. This is perhaps _the_ most important element for productive debate.
> 
> ...


Wow some very intriguing material thanks heis. Yes I used to receive a flyer on The Great Courses I'm going to get my buddy to try and find the introduction to logic, if not I will pay for it and make sure I take that course I really need to sharpen my mind and am also going to read the six books of Rationality judging by the outline I think that is a must read. Again thank you very much.


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 18, 2017)

New Age United said:


> Wow some very intriguing material thanks heis. Yes I used to receive a flyer on The Great Courses I'm going to get my buddy to try and find the introduction to logic, if not I will pay for it and make sure I take that course I really need to sharpen my mind and am also going to read the six books of Rationality judging by the outline I think that is a must read. Again thank you very much.


Try this while it lasts. http://www.bilibili.com/video/av14057393/#page=1


----------



## New Age United (Oct 18, 2017)

Heisenberg said:


> Try this while it lasts. http://www.bilibili.com/video/av14057393/#page=1


Wow Heisenberg, just wow, I've only watched the first two lectures and this is some incredible stuff. It's really clarifying what you and Tyler have been trying to tell me all along. I will do my best to reinforce these habits in my mind and rise above my primitive brain. Thanks so much this is some really practical stuff I never realized how much our beliefs influence our behavior, this will not only give me more self control it will lead to a better quality of life.


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 18, 2017)

New Age United said:


> Wow Heisenberg, just wow, I've only watched the first two lectures and this is some incredible stuff. It's really clarifying what you and Tyler have been trying to tell me all along. I will do my best to reinforce these habits in my mind and rise above my primitive brain. Thanks so much this is some really practical stuff I never realized how much our beliefs influence our behavior, this will not only give me more self control it will lead to a better quality of life.


I'm glad you're finding it useful. Most people consider these types of subjects to be very dry and tedious. If you find yourself craving even more when you are done, try the book _Thinking Fast and Slow_, which will teach you about system 1 (intuitive) vs system 2 (analytical) thinking. Particularly it explains how system 1 can so easily and insidiously interfere with system 2. After that, try _Mistakes Were Made (but not by me), _which explains cognitive dissonance theory_. _I was able to find torrents for the audio versions. That should keep you busy for a while, but when you are finished you'll have a pretty good grasp of what the current scientific view of cognition is. 

In case you want to refer back to this post sometime in the future, here are some more that I found enlightening:

_Why Everyone (Else) Is a Hypocrite _(talks about how our brains are modular, meaning a lizard brain inside of a mammal brain inside of a primate brain, and how evolution shaped our thinking.)

_The Invisible Gorilla (goes into greater detail about the particular ways in which intuition leads astray our intellectual faculties.)_

_I Am a Strange Loop _(argues that consciousness is a result of our brain's ability to observe itself, creating an endless feedback loop. We first realize we are a system and start watching ourselves. Then we realize we are watching a system that knows it's being watched. Then we realize we are a watched system that is watching a watched system which knows it's being watched by a watched system, ect. Each step changes the watcher and the watched, which are actually the same system. From this arises illusions such as free will, morality, and perhaps all of consciousnesses itself.)

Anyway, I could list a dozen more. Feel free to ask me if you still haven't had enough.


----------



## MarWan (Oct 18, 2017)

I would like to second that @ New Age United ^^
and say thank you for opening a new door in regard to torrent contents.


----------

